# Kenpachi Zaraki vs. Auron



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 27, 2008)

another battle

Kenpachi Zaraki



vs.

Auron



Who would win?


----------



## Zetta (Feb 27, 2008)

You're just doing it on purpose arn't you?

I've seen more stomps from you than actual fights.

Kenpachi shits all over Auron.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 27, 2008)

What this is in no way a rapestomp. Auron and Kenpachi would have a great battle but I think in the end Auron would win.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 27, 2008)

So me Auron busting a building. Now.

Kenpachi did it with the pressure of his sword cut. He didn't even cut it.


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 27, 2008)

Which version of Auron?


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 27, 2008)

it would be the strongest version of Auron. and I think Auron would win.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 27, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Which version of Auron?



Does it matter?


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 27, 2008)

Kaio-Raven said:


> Does it matter?



KH Auron managed to stop an attack from a pissed Hades.
Pretty impressive, if you ask me...


----------



## Zetta (Feb 27, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> KH Auron managed to stop an attack from a pissed Hades.
> Pretty impressive, if you ask me...



Ah,you're counting him. I was thinking of FFX Auron due to the picture. But Hades's destructive feats arn't really the same level as what Kenpachi has shown.


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 27, 2008)

I DID ask which version and, since there is a KH version of him, that should also count...

Still, Hades wasn't exactly weak, you know.
If he was, someone in his realm would have taken over already.
Not to mention that Hercules had every reason to be pissed at him, but he still didn't go after him and finish him.
And Hercules is a really strong being, you know...


----------



## Zetta (Feb 27, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> I DID ask which version and, since there is a KH version of him, that should also count...
> 
> Still, Hades wasn't exactly weak, you know.
> If he was, someone in his realm would have taken over already.
> ...



That might be because of Disney's good guy PIS rather than Hades's power. I mean,KH1 Sora was able to beat him.


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 27, 2008)

Still, that trainer isn't exactly all that stupid, you know.
Not to mention the fact that Hercules wouldn't really need all that much convincing to go after Hades, along with his Class 100+ punches or something...
I mean, he did manage to punch around some really large things in KH 2, IIRC...


----------



## Zetta (Feb 27, 2008)

Let's look at it from another perspective because this is rather a dead end.

We've seen Kenpachi move at shunpo speed. Can Auron do the same?


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 27, 2008)

How fast was he then?
Because not everyone moves at the same speed then, you know...


----------



## Zetta (Feb 27, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> How fast was he then?
> Because not everyone moves at the same speed then, you know...



Fast enough that Ichigo who could see and react to Byakuya could only react to him by using the sound of his bells as a warning.


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 27, 2008)

Well...that doesn't really tell me anything...
Besides, he is most likely below Urahara, who had serious trouble reacting to Bala which seemed to be soundspeed...
So he should be below that, at the very least.

So, less than soundspeed, most likely...
I'd say, given the fact that Auron isn't completely useless in his battles together with Sora, who is moving at Mach speeds, if nothing else, he is probably around that level as well...

I'd say he can measure up to Kenpachi in speed.
And in strength he is pretty even with him as well...
As for durability, well he did manage to deal with Cerberus and his attacks and that puppy isn't exactly weak, you know...

Now, the deciding factor...special abilities.
Auron has the following special abilities in the game
- Divider : Cost: 2AP --
Auron unleashes multiple slashes at the target enemy, while flying through the
air. 10MP cost.

- Healing Water : Cost: 3AP --
Recovers Party's HP to max. 99MP cost.

- MP Rage : Cost: 3AP --
MP recovers faster when taking damage.

- MP Haste : Cost: 3AP --
MP recovers at a faster rate.

- Once More : Cost: 4AP --
Keeps HP at 1 while being hit by a combo that would normally KO Auron.

So basically, Kenpachi won't be able to easily kill him in 1 round of attacks while Auron can quickly cut him as well as the ability to heal himself together with him healing himself...

Honestly, I'd say that is pretty impressive, when compared to Kenpachi.
Not to mention the fact that when Kenpachi DOES attack Auron, Auron will recover even more of his MP, which means he will be  able to heal himself more often.
finally, there is also the ability known as Bushido which will be of great use here.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 27, 2008)

Impressive,yes. However Kenpachi doesn't really need that fluf. I mean,he's keeping up quite well with Noi.I think Noi does hit harder than Auron.

Durabillitywise he beats Auron quite easily from what we've seen.


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 27, 2008)

Auron can tank attacks from Cerberus.
And Nnoitora really hasn't impressed me at all.
To tell you the truth, Nnoitora seems more like a pathetic coward than a real Espada.

And there is still the abilities of Auron here, you know.
Not to mention the fact that he can just start attacking the eye of Kenpachi if need be, as well.

And with his healing and quickly-regenerating MP, he could just keep on fighting the enemy all the time, you know.
Not to mention the fact that Kenpachi can't end this in one attack, since Auron will survive that and heal as well.

Auron is far better when it comes to abilities, you know.
And he isn't exactly all that much behind in the other stuff either.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 27, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Auron can tank attacks from Cerberus.
> And Nnoitora really hasn't impressed me at all.
> To tell you the truth, Nnoitora seems more like a pathetic coward than a real Espada.
> 
> ...



You're right about that. I'dd say... it's even with Auron having the advantage.
I think Auron has about a 60 - 70% chance of victory. 

I think it's too close to call with any real certainty.


Also,your invisible mode scares the crap out of me. I can never be sure if I can relax for a bit or if I should wait for my points to get stomped.
You sly ninja


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 27, 2008)

Actually, I'd say the chances for Auron to win are quite a bit higher, thanks to his comparable durability as well as superior abilities.

Basically, Auron is = Kenpachi in Durability, speed and strength, for the most part, with some minor differences here and there, but nothing huge enough to decide the battle on that alone.

Then, Auron >> Kenpachi in special abilities, which will be what decides this battle, you know...
I'd say Auron wins this 8-9/10 times...

Also, to be honest, my "ninja.mode" as you describe it, was adapted to avoid people complaining about me being somewhere or refusing to talk to them when I was just browsing through the forum...the fact that I can appear and counter any points at my leisure is purely coincidental


----------



## Zetta (Feb 27, 2008)

Haha 

Hmm,Auron didn't really get hit in KH2 if I recall so I'm not really sure about the dura. The rest looks about right.


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 27, 2008)

I think he did, actually.
If nothing else, the fact that his arm didn't break when he stopped Hades sould be good enough for this, really...


----------



## Ork (Feb 27, 2008)

Zaraki can Shunpo, 
Zaraki can take being cut by swords pretty well.
Zaraki can cut a building in half just with the pressure from his swordstrikes.
Zaraki impacting Ichigo caused all the buildings in the neighborhood to fall over.
Zaraki has NO fear. At all. He can fight when Blind, With no Sense of smell, hearing... sight.
Zaraki ENJOYS fighting.
Zaraki is so strong that he has a great deal of his strength sealed away so that he doesnt destroy everything around him.

Auron already failed and Died.
Auron is freaking SLOW. 

Kenpachi: Are you strong?!
Aurron: As strong as I need to be.
Kenpachi: HA!
*Kenpachi Shunpo's up to Aurron and impales him through the chest with his sword*
Kenpachi: Pf. Boring.


----------



## Chainwave (Feb 27, 2008)

There is one slim and really stupid way Auron can win, that's if Zaraki gives him a free hit at the start and Auron Shooting Stars him somewhere really far away for the ring out.


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 27, 2008)

Absence said:


> Zaraki can Shunpo,
> Zaraki can take being cut by swords pretty well.
> Zaraki can cut a building in half just with the pressure from his swordstrikes.
> Zaraki impacting Ichigo caused all the buildings in the neighborhood to fall over.
> ...



Said Shunpo should be limited to under soundspeed, since a top-tier Shinigami had trouble reacting to Bala which moved at soundspeed.
Auron can keep up with a guy that moves at Mach Speed.
Auron can take, with one hand, an attack from Hades in his own realm and not have his arm broken as well as deal with Cerberus and the attacks from that giant beast.
Again, Auron can stop an attack from reaching Sora when the aggressor is Hades in the underworld. He is no weakling either.
Again, one hand used to stop Hades in the Underworld and also dealing with Cerberus.
What does fear have to do with anything?
That doesn't matter in a fight where both are bloodlusted, you know...
So would Auron when both are bloodlusted.
Mind showing where he goes all out and "destroys everything around him" as you put it?

Not the Auron I'm debating here, by the way.
I'm debating KH Auron, who seems to be the same Auron as the FF one, for some strange reason...
Kept up with someone that moves at Mach speed is slow now?

There is still those fun abilities that Auron has when compared to Kenpachi, as well.


----------



## Ork (Feb 27, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Said Shunpo should be limited to under soundspeed, since a top-tier Shinigami had trouble reacting to Bala which moved at soundspeed.
> Auron can keep up with a guy that moves at Mach Speed.
> Auron can take, with one hand, an attack from Hades in his own realm and not have his arm broken as well as deal with Cerberus and the attacks from that giant beast.
> Again, Auron can stop an attack from reaching Sora when the aggressor is Hades in the underworld. He is no weakling either.
> ...





Basically: its This
here. 

versus 
here. 

(watch the last three minutes especially)

There's Kenpachi's power literally reaching the Clouds, and cutting A building in half with the air Pressure from his sword, and When he and Ichigo Collide, the entire block is destroyed.

This is Why Zaraki Shitstomps Any version of Auron you mention.


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 27, 2008)

You are aware of the abilities he gets, right?
Especially the one where he can't get killed in 1 hit and the ability to heal himself as well as to recover mp when he is damaged?

As well as to recover MP fast even if he doesn't?
Or the fact that he can deal with a god attacking when pissed with just one arm?
Or a giant dog from the underworlds?
Or am I the only one who gets that out of the 2 of us?


----------



## Ork (Feb 27, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> You are aware of the abilities he gets, right?
> Especially the one where he can't get killed in 1 hit and the ability to heal himself as well as to recover mp when he is damaged?
> 
> As well as to recover MP fast even if he doesn't?
> ...



Clearly, Hades isnt all that strong, I never saw him desmonstrate any great power. Ever.
So he can't get killed in one hit? Hit him twice.
So he can heal himself? Cut off his head. Heal from that.
Stab him through the heart. Incinerate his entire body.
There are many ways to deal with regenerators.
So he can recover mp? What the hell is that going to do versus someone who can cut his freaking head off?

Zaraki: *ROAR*
Aurron: MP HEAL!
Zaraki:  *cuts off aurrons head"
Zaraki: MP heal that.
He can stop a Giant dogs attack? Great. Clearly he's immune to a Sword through the eye.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 27, 2008)

Absence said:


> Clearly, Hades isnt all that strong, I never saw him desmonstrate any great power. Ever.
> So he can't get killed in one hit? Hit him twice.
> So he can heal himself? Cut off his head. Heal from that.
> Stab him through the heart. Incinerate his entire body.
> ...



How can I say this...

Hades is a god. In his own realm,he is unbeatable. And yet Auron stopped him with one arm.

Have you seen Kenpachi beating Gods lately?


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 27, 2008)

Not that strong?
He managed to get out of that pool of death which Hercules had trouble going into, you know...
And Hercules have done some pretty damn impressive stuff.
Not to mention the fact that Hades was Pissed, in his own realm and used both arms while Auron was using 1 arm to hold him back.

Combo attacks, actually.
You might want to check out the stuff I posted before you decided to join this debate.

MP is used to heal himself while avoiding Kenpachi.
Since he can keep up with someone that moves at Mach speed.
Given that, what is stopping him from avoiding Kenpachi when needed and keep on healing?

But again, please go and read my previous posts in this.


----------



## Ork (Feb 27, 2008)

Kaio-Raven said:


> How can I say this...
> 
> Hades is a god. In his own realm,he is unbeatable. And yet Auron stopped him with one arm.
> 
> Have you seen Kenpachi beating Gods lately?



yes. Shinigami.
Shinigami means DEATH GOD.
They are the Reapers that Pass Souls on To the Afterlife. 

Kenpachi has killed THOUSANDS.
One god of death? Shitstomped.

I have NEVER seen aurron move at supersonic SPeeds.
So you're saying that his Cartoon Abilities Transfer over? Like Inabilty to be killed in one hit? So he Can Survive Decapitation?

He could then, survive in the center of a Black hole? He could Survive a Bullet through the eye?

Zaraki SHITSTOMPS Aurron SO hard that he cries and comes back begging for more.


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 27, 2008)

One god of death that commands everything that has to do with death, unlike shinigami in Bleachverse who actually have competition in the form of Hollows...

Not to mention the fact that Hades has 100% control over Death in his universe, while all the shinigami only deal with sending people ALREADY DEAD to Soul Society.
And not to mention the fact that Shinigami have nowhere close to the power that could make them qualify as gods.
Hades with his complete control over death more than qualifies.


----------



## Ork (Feb 27, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> One god of death that commands everything that has to do with death, unlike shinigami in Bleachverse who actually have competition in the form of Hollows...
> 
> Not to mention the fact that Hades has 100% control over Death in his universe, while all the shinigami only deal with sending people ALREADY DEAD to Soul Society.
> And not to mention the fact that Shinigami have nowhere close to the power that could make them qualify as gods.
> Hades with his complete control over death more than qualifies.



He clearly doesnt.
Because Aurron is dead and 
A: He doesnt have control over him
B: He has competition in the form of Sora and Aurron. And all the toon Characters.

C: He's the most incredible Pussy of a God I've ever seen. 
Ichigo is a Shinigami and Its been clearly stated that Arrancar, who are weaker than him, could Suck the Souls out of Everyone In karakura Town. ONE Espada.

I havent seen this Hades annihilate any Cities around the size of Tokyo.

Again, Aurron gets Shitstomped.

Don't forget the most important point, Aurron was a pussy who needed help From Hades to become Coropreal in the Afterlife. Kenpachi Didn't.


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 27, 2008)

Lets go through this again...
Hercules, who makes a habit of throwing monsters around when he is somewhat normal, had trouble going DOWN a pool of water.
Hades, however, got back up again.
So, Hades > Hercules.
And yet, with all that strength, he was still held back with 1 arm by Auron.

That is both a durability and strength feat, you know.

There is also the fact that he can absorb the power of Zeus who can shoot lightning like nothing.
Or the fact that Zeus could trap the titans, giant monsters the likes of which Kenpachi has never seen, into a hole in the ground...

And even with all that, Hades couldn't go through the sword and arm of Auron.

Even with all that power.

And there is still the fact that Kenpachi won't be able to kill him.
Or the fact that Auron can heal.
Or the fact that the limit break Bushido is also available to him.

Seriously, just start countering those points as well.
Don't just chose a few of them to counter, counter them all or don't even bother in the first place and stop posting in this thread.


----------



## Ork (Feb 27, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Lets go through this again...
> Hercules, who makes a habit of throwing monsters around when he is somewhat normal, had trouble going DOWN a pool of water.
> Hades, however, got back up again.
> So, Hades > Hercules.
> ...



1: Game Hades is not the same as Cartoon Hades, in the same way as Aurron in KH is not the same as Aurron in FFX, if they ARE the same, you invalidate your entire argument from the very start.

2: Strength is relative, if Aurron was Stronger Physically than Hercules he'd be a Demigod, he isnt, he's mortal. 

3: What the HELL does Zeus have to do with how strong AUrron is? 

4: Have you even SEEN Bleach? There are Hollows Over TEN stories TALL. And Kenpachi can Wave his Sword NOCHALANTlY and ANNIHILATE THEM. 
5-10 monsters Versus THOUSANDS of GIANT HOLLOW who can FIRE GIANT FUCKING LAZER CANNONS FROM THEIR MOUTHS. Hmm. Which is stronger I wonder? 

5: Saying "Kenpachi Won't be able to kill him is idiotic, its not even an argument, its just you saying "Aurron is immortal because I want him to be"

6: Aurron. CANNOT. REGENERATE. HIS. ENTIRE. HEAD.
   Aurron, CANNOT. REGENERATE FROM COMPLETE AND UTTER OBLIVION. 
   AURRON CANNOT REGENERATE FROM HAVING ALL HIS LIMBS CHOPPED OFF AND HIS HEAD REMOVED AND HIS LIVER EATEN. (Can he? If he can, then fuck, he's completely immortal, and if thats the case, how did he die in the first place? huh?)

7: Limit Break Bushido? Kenpachi Can Cut a Building in Half with a gentle Swing from his sword, using just Air pressure.

All countered, now start making VALID points. And watch those youtube Vids, they say it all.


----------



## Ork (Feb 27, 2008)

Kaio-Raven said:


> *facepalm*



Nice argument.

Read the bottom of my Sig.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 27, 2008)

Absence said:


> Nice argument.



I try 


Nah,I'm leaving this to Ax. I'm off to bed.


----------



## Ork (Feb 27, 2008)

Kaio-Raven said:


> I try
> 
> 
> Nah,I'm leaving this to Ax. I'm off to bed.



Goodnight, Don't let the vil Kenpachi Bunnies hiding under the bed cut you to ribbons... erm... you know what I mean.


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 27, 2008)

Absence said:


> 1: Game Hades is not the same as Cartoon Hades, in the same way as Aurron in KH is not the same as Aurron in FFX, if they ARE the same, you invalidate your entire argument from the very start.
> 
> 2: Strength is relative, if Aurron was Stronger Physically than Hercules he'd be a Demigod, he isnt, he's mortal.
> 
> ...



Ugh...
Did you listen to the things Auron talked about?
How Sora reminded him of someone and those things?
That IS the same Auron as in the FF game.
So, tell me how I "invalidated my entire argument", would you?

We go by feats here.
And why would he have to be weaker than a demi-god?
What reason do you have for that?

Because Hades was strong enough to take the power Zeus used to trap the titans and Auron  managed to tank an attack form that guy.

Again, how many times have we seen Kenpachi do that in an actual fight, though?

AURON. WOULD. AVOID. THE. ATTACK. SINCE. HE. IS. FASTER.THAN. KENPACHI. SINCE. HE. CA. KEEP. UP. WITH. A. GUY. THAT. MOVES. AT. MACH. SPEED. WHICH. IS. FASTER. THAN. KENPACHI. HAS. EVER. MOVED. BEFORE. SINCE. HE. IS. BELOW. URAHARA. WHO. HAD. TROUBLE. DODGING. THE.ATTACKS.OF.BALA.WHICH.WAS.A.SUPERSONIC.ATTACK. UNTIL. HE. TOOK. NOTICE. ON. HOW. THE. ATTACK. WAS. AIMED

There, is that enough?
I mean, why are you assuming that Auron would go and fight Kenpachi and engage in a cutting competition all the time?
Why should he play like the Bleach people do?
It doesn't make any sense, when it is so much smarter to play to his own strength (faster than Kenpachi when he appears in KH 2 + healing).


----------



## Ork (Feb 27, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Ugh...
> Did you listen to the things Auron talked about?
> How Sora reminded him of someone and those things?
> That IS the same Auron as in the FF game.
> ...



Dude. Urahara is faster than Kenpachi? You saw them race or something? 
Mach speed?  Was it said that it was mach speed?
Do you know what "Shunpo" means or the Theory behind it?
Shunpo Means "flash Step" It literally is supposed to be taking a single step to transverse any distance your reiatsu can support, Instant.
Not mach speed. Instant. The difference in speed that occurs in Shunpo Battles is determined by Reiatsu Efficiency. Thats Control Versus Power. How fast they can ENVISION themselves going. Unlike mach speed, it leaves no wake.

Can Auron Run at Mach speed? Does he ever? Mach speed means breaking the sound barrier. Does aurron or this person he fights ever cause a massive sonic boom? If not, he's not going mach speed.

You Invalidate your argument, because, you said that KH Aurron can tank a hit from Hades, and match mach speed, while the Game Aurron isnt fast. He runs SLOWLY, watch the Cut Scenes, no instantaneous movement. No mach speed at all.

Aurron is slow. Its  a Universal fact that his speed stats are lower than the rest of the party. Getting them higher is much harder.

And yes, aurron DOES go and fight Kenpachi in a SWORD fight, because, WOW, thats what he DOES, he doesnt hang back and heal himself without fighting as you're saying. He FIGHTs, with his SWORD, And Kenpachi Fights with a SWORD, So they will CUT each other. 

And finally, Learn to spell. What Hades can do against another god doesnt relate at all to what he can do against a mortal. Simply because Hades can absorb Zeus' power, which can beat monsters, which is stronger than Hercules, Who is weaker than Aurron, Because he can beat Hades (Quoting your logic here) doesnt mean that Aurron can fight Kenpachi. According to your Logic, Aurron is stronger than Zeus, the King of Gods, Hercules, and Hades. Which makes him the most powerful being in the Universe. Oh, and according to you he can heal from anything. Which means He's immortal. I never saw this God Strength of his used, I never saw him regenerate a new head. or an Arm. So what if he can use Heal Potions? Are you saying Zaraki Can't? Stop trying to use your convoluted and failing  logic  to explain why Aurron can Fight Kenpachi. 

Basically, he stopped a Blow from his enemy. Kenpachi does that all the time.


Kenchan SHITSTOMPS AURRON. COMPLETELY. 

I declare Aurron Shitstomped, now I go sleep. GN.


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 28, 2008)

There IS the fact that Urahara managed to scare Ulquiorra, you know...

He can keep up with Sora, you know.
Sora moves, as even those who hate him (besides the local JJBA fan, at Mach speed and Auron isn't exactly left behind, you know...

There is such things as slowing down games so the player can enjoy watching what happens, you know...
The same thing happened in the Vincent game, as well...

And yet in KH he can follow someone that moves at Mach speed?

He is also smart enough to realize that you don't go and fight directly against a guy that enjoys getting hurt in battle and taunts you all the time but instead play by your own strength which is superior abilities here, you know.

Stopped a blow from a pissed God in his own realm, actually, but hey, who cares?
Also, I never said that Auron is the strongest being in the KH multiverse.
That spot goes to Twilight Xemnas, you know.


Then, lets take an argument that will be much harder for you to win here.
Kenpachi only cuts spiritrons, you know.
WE don't know how good he would be cutting non-spiritrons.
After all, his sword isn't a regular one but can cut through spiritrons based on how confident he is and the damage he does is based on his reiatsu.
We don't know how good he is at cutting through real-world things, you know.
There have been several arguments about this as well, here in the OBD.
Several are of the opinion that just because Bleachverse beings are good at cutting apart spiritrons that doesn't mean they are good at cutting through things found in real life.
But hey, if you can tell me how many spiritrons it takes to be equal to an atom, stated directly from the manga, go ahead.
Because that is one of the main points that people use to say that Bleachverse isn't that strong, you know.
Lets see if you can beat it.

Anyway, that is enough for me right now, since I need to think about another tournament I'll start after the one I'm currently doing, and hope that people would want to join it as well.
^
Shameless plug


----------



## Ork (Feb 28, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> There IS the fact that Urahara managed to scare Ulquiorra, you know...
> 
> He can keep up with Sora, you know.
> Sora moves, as even those who hate him (besides the local JJBA fan, at Mach speed and Auron isn't exactly left behind, you know...
> ...



1: What does Urahara versus Ulquiorra have to do with Kenpachi vs Aurron? Nothing. Aside from that, never seen ulquiorra react in ANY way. He's emotionless. ffs.
2: You still havent proven they move at mach speed? Do they break the sound barrier? Do you hear a glass shattering Sonic boom when they move?
If its called "Mach speed" I doubt its any amount of times faster than the speed of sound.
3: What does his "superior" Abilities have to do with anything? his SHooting star? MP regen? Again. Regen a head. 
4: By your logic, Aurron is stronger than hades (You said he stopped a blow nochalantly with one hand) And you said that Hades is stronger than Zeus (He can absorb his power) Zeus is the king of gods, by YOUR logic, and no on elses, Aurron is stronger than the king of Gods. And as the King of Gods is the strongest being in that Universe, that means that Aurron is stronger than the strongest Being in the Universe. 

5: What the FUCK are Spiritrons? You mean Spirit Particles? Ok. Lets put it this way, ICHIGO's Sword is the same Kind as Kenpachi's, ICHIGO can break concrete in the REAL world with his sword easily. There is no difference between his abilities in the Real world and in Seireitei, you're spouting nonsense again. I suppose Spiritrons are the Dub shit versions of Spirit Particles?

6: If you want to get Technical, Kenpachi Proved that Only a sword enhanced with Spirit Particles equal or greater than the amount he casually emits can cut him.
Aurron doesnt Emit spirit particles. His abilites are completely different. So basically, Aurron can't cut kenpachi if we use your "Oh they have different abilities and Kenpachi is only stong with Spirit particles" Argument.
 Ichigo is strong, he can lift boulders. Ichigo, when he wasnt releasing enough Spirit Particles, couldn't cut Kenpachi. At all.

7: Kenpachi Shitstomps Aurron.


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 28, 2008)

This thread is starting to annoy me, so I just want to point out another part of it.
We have seen Auron physically deal with beings of flesh and blood.
However, everything in SS consists of spiritrons so we have never TECHNICALLY seen Kenpachi actually hurt a human being.
So, if we want to get really technical, Auron can hurt Kenpachi since he has shown to be able to hurt beings like that while Kenpachi can't hurt Auron since he has only shown the ability to hurt masses of spiritrons that happens to look like houses and such.


----------



## Ork (Feb 28, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> This thread is starting to annoy me, so I just want to point out another part of it.
> We have seen Auron physically deal with beings of flesh and blood.
> However, everything in SS consists of spiritrons so we have never TECHNICALLY seen Kenpachi actually hurt a human being.
> So, if we want to get really technical, Auron can hurt Kenpachi since he has shown to be able to hurt beings like that while Kenpachi can't hurt Auron since he has only shown the ability to hurt masses of spiritrons that happens to look like houses and such.



A: By your Logic, I've never seen  Aurron Kill a Normal Human Being or a shinigami, Only KH world beings, therefore he can't kill Kenpachi. See how it doesnt work?

Reiatsu, Spells, Swords and abilities from Seireitei, have ALL been proven to work at the same ability in the real world as they do in Seireitei.

Remember the First fight with the Arrancar? hitsugaya used his Bankai, So did the 11th squad lieutentant, Concrete was smashed, blood flew everywhere, Rukia's Gigai, which is a HUMAN body, was damaged...

Its pretty safe to say they can hurt things in the real world. But Aurron doesnt have Any Reiatsu. Its not something that happens in his world. Therefore He can't hurt Kenpachi. (this is all your logic)
Im happy enough to say he can hurt kenpachi, thought I doubt it. 

Aurron gets Shitstomped.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 28, 2008)

Absence said:


> 5: What the FUCK are Spiritrons? You mean Spirit Particles? Ok. Lets put it this way, ICHIGO's Sword is the same Kind as Kenpachi's, ICHIGO can break concrete in the REAL world with his sword easily. There is no difference between his abilities in the Real world and in Seireitei, you're spouting nonsense again. I suppose Spiritrons are the Dub shit versions of Spirit Particles?



well first off the Dub version does not suck. and second off I have no idea what Spiritrons are because not even in the dub do they call them Spiritrons.


----------



## Ork (Feb 28, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> well first off the Dub version does not suck. and second off I have no idea what Spiritrons are because not even in the dub do they call them Spiritrons.



God knows what he's talking about then.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 28, 2008)

If you don't even know the basics,why are you trying? Seriously.

Spiritons are the little blue things that compose all spirit related things.

Also,concrete? Concrete is nothing. He stopped the punch of a pissed off God.


----------



## Ork (Feb 28, 2008)

Kaio-Raven said:


> If you don't even know the basics,why are you trying? Seriously.
> 
> Spiritons are the little blue things that compose all spirit related things.
> 
> Also,concrete? Concrete is nothing. He stopped the punch of a pissed off God.



Those are Spirit Particles. Direct Translation.
There is nothing called a "Spiriton" Present in Bleach. 
The concrete example is simple that Kenpachi can affect the real world. Not a relation of Actual Strength. 
Pissed off god. great. Do you actually have any idea how Strong he is? 
Just saying "Oh, he's SUPER STRONG BECAUSE I WANT HIM TO BE" Doesnt make him super strong. 
For all you know, his maximum benchpress could be 500 pounds. Or even 200. Do you ever see him punch a hole in concrete? No? Well Im gonna have to say that kenpachi running straight through a wall is more strength evidence than I've seen from Hades.


----------



## cloud23 (Feb 28, 2008)

This would be a good fight. I can't pick a clear winner here...


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 29, 2008)

Absence said:


> Those are Spirit Particles. Direct Translation.
> There is nothing called a "Spiriton" Present in Bleach.
> The concrete example is simple that Kenpachi can affect the real world. Not a relation of Actual Strength.



Here is a link where the thing also seems to be discussed, and spiritrons are mentioned as well. Post about my first time
Feel free to go and talk about the existance of spiritrons over there as well, if you want to.
I'll have fun watching.


----------



## The last Dalek (Feb 29, 2008)

Absence. Herc threw a Godzilla sized monster over the Horizen with one hand and no noticable effort. When Auron and herc fought Auron had him on the ropes. So he was beating on a guy who actually has feet that Kenpachi cant compete with.


----------



## Jackal (Feb 29, 2008)

well, in a tough conclusion. kenpachi wins by a thread.


----------



## Ork (Feb 29, 2008)

Jackal said:


> well, in a tough conclusion. kenpachi wins by a thread.



A thread the size of a building.
Kenpachi Rapestomps Aurron.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 29, 2008)

Ignoring a point are we?

Auron rapestomped Hercules. Hercules was able to do grab a fucking Tornado,use it the absorb the other Titans and then threw a 1000 ton+ Titan tornado into fucking space.
Auron beat him effortlessly.

If he can do that,what chance,what hope in hell does Kenpachi have?


----------



## Ork (Feb 29, 2008)

Kaio-Raven said:


> Ignoring a point are we?
> 
> Auron rapestomped Hercules. Hercules was able to do grab a fucking Tornado,use it the absorb the other Titans and then threw a 1000 ton+ Titan tornado into fucking space.
> Auron beat him effortlessly.
> ...



Aurron is immune to a shunpoed Sword though the head? Interesting.
Aside from that, if Aurron is stronger than Hercules, who can throw A thousand tons, why didn't he do it to Sin? 
Answer:  Aurron is NOT stronger than Hercules, but they were a bad matchup.

Basically this boils down to there being a difference between Cartoon Physics and Anime Physics.

Lets say Aurron can Throw a thousand ton monster into space, he still only uses his sword to fight, a sword without reiatsu equal to or greater than Kenpachi's cannot cut him.


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 29, 2008)

The last Dalek said:


> Absence. Herc threw a Godzilla sized monster over the Horizen with one hand and no noticable effort. When Auron and herc fought Auron had him on the ropes. So he was beating on a guy who actually has feet that Kenpachi cant compete with.



Remind me to rep you for this awesome point 
I'll have fun seeing how Absence will counter that.


----------



## Ork (Feb 29, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Remind me to rep you for this awesome point
> I'll have fun seeing how Absence will counter that.



I already did, if Hercules had hit aurron with that much strength, even if Aurron was stronger, the Ground for around a kilometer around would have craterd, the shockwave would have broken glass around the continent, and it would have thrown Dust into the atmosphere and blotted out the sun for miles.

As this didn't happen, I assume Herc was either not using all his strength, COULDN'T use all his strength or was Nerfed by something in the Game compared to how he was in the cartoon.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 29, 2008)

Absence said:


> Aurron is immune to a shunpoed Sword though the head? Interesting.
> Aside from that, if Aurron is stronger than Hercules, who can throw A thousand tons, why didn't he do it to Sin?
> Answer:  Aurron is NOT stronger than Hercules, but they were a bad matchup.
> 
> ...



I feel like strangling you...

This is Kingdom Hearts Auron! Kingdom Hearts Auron would solo FFX. He can Hercules,a person with a fucking invincibillity aura be a bad matchup. If anything,Auron should have been beaten. But Auron rapestomped him with ease. Don't give your conjecture crap now.

Also,all Kingdom Hearts Auron's power IS reiatsu. Kingdom Hearts Auron is Auron after he got sent in FFX. He IS a spirit. Every feat he does shows his power destroys Kenpachi with a casual slash.

Why won't you get that?



Absence said:


> I already did, if Hercules had hit aurron with that much strength, even if Aurron was stronger, the Ground for around a kilometer around would have craterd, the shockwave would have broken glass around the continent, and it would have thrown Dust into the atmosphere and blotted out the sun for miles.
> 
> As this didn't happen, I assume Herc was either not using all his strength, COULDN'T use all his strength or was Nerfed by something in the Game compared to how he was in the cartoon.


Or you could...accept the feat?

Stop making up your own crap mid-debate. All you're doing is showing that you can only win when wanking a character.


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 29, 2008)

Mind telling me what weakened him, because Hercules is no slouch in KH either, you know.

Also, I like how Kaio-Raven is basically beating you at every point as well.


----------



## Ork (Feb 29, 2008)

Kaio-Raven said:


> I feel like strangling you...
> 
> This is Kingdom Hearts Auron! Kingdom Hearts Auron would solo FFX. He can Hercules,a person with a fucking invincibillity aura be a bad matchup. If anything,Auron should have been beaten. But Auron rapestomped him with ease. Don't give your conjecture crap now.
> 
> ...



Thread started has said that its both KH and FFX version. Twice in fact.
Being a spirit in a different world, with different physics and abilities, not once has Aurron ever released Reiatsu, Nor has He Done Shunpo.
He has no reiatsu. If you want to use the "they're different games argument" I use the "well they're different Herculeses" Argument.


----------



## IdiotGod (Feb 29, 2008)

Auron is too cool to lose.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 29, 2008)

Absence said:


> Thread started has said that its both KH and FFX version. Twice in fact.
> Being a spirit in a different world, with different physics and abilities, not once has Aurron ever released Reiatsu, Nor has He Done Shunpo.
> He has no reiatsu. If you want to use the "they're different games argument" I use the "well they're different Herculeses" Argument.


And we're discussing Kingdom Hearts version. Read the thread.

Auron has done more than shunpo. He fought evenly with Sora,a debateble lightspeedster. If anything,Auron is hundreds of times faster than Yama.

Disney stated all the characters are their end of movie versions.

Your arguments are running thin.


----------



## Ork (Feb 29, 2008)

IdiotGod said:


> Auron is too cool to lose.



Nice Argument. I See your point, so I guess he'll just have to die Heroically and have a moral Victory.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 29, 2008)

Absence said:


> Nice Argument. I See your point, so I guess he'll just have to die Heroically and have a moral Victory.



Indeed. Ignore the argument entirely.


----------



## Ork (Feb 29, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Ugh...
> Did you listen to the things Auron talked about?
> How Sora reminded him of someone and those things?
> That IS the same Auron as in the FF game.
> So, tell me how I "invalidated my entire argument", would you?




Here is the thread started saying they are the Same Aurron.
Sora moves at lightspeed? Since when? 
Interesting fact, Instant movement, is faster, than lightspeed. Because the speed of light, isnt instant.
And again you arent listening to my Physics, Kenpachi is Strong enough that when he Swung his Sword at Nnoitra in the latest chapter it created such a Shockwave that thousands of tons of sand were thrown into the air, and he did that casually without trying.

Hercules, if he was strong enough to throw a 1000 ton monster into Orbit, would have destroyed blocks of Buildings with the Air Pressure he created from MOVING. And he'd be so Dense that he'd literally sink right through the Ground. So its Magic right? We know Magic is Unpredictable. And clearly, if Aurron, who we have Confirmed can't throw a Giant 1000 ton monster into orbit, for the reasons mentioned, can block a blow from Hercules, there's something wrong. (Did he block a blow? Or did He dodge)

Really, since when does Sora Move at the speed of light?


Ok, if you want to use random Other characters to Guage speed and strength, Sephiroth who moves only a bit faster than a normal Human was able to toy with Sora, Aurron is able to keep up with Sora, this means that that Aurron moves slightly faster than a normal Human. That doesnt cut it.

I'm only using your arguments here, "Because so and so is this strong AUrron must be SO STRONG!" 
It works in reverse too.


----------



## Ork (Feb 29, 2008)

Kaio-Raven said:


> Indeed. Ignore the argument entirely.



I was talking to the guy who said "Aurron is cool so he can't die"
Read in context.


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 29, 2008)

Where in this thread did I say that Sora moves at lightspeed?


----------



## Ork (Feb 29, 2008)

Kaio-Raven said:


> And we're discussing Kingdom Hearts version. Read the thread.
> 
> Auron has done more than shunpo. He fought evenly with Sora,a debateble lightspeedster. If anything,Auron is hundreds of times faster than Yama.
> 
> ...



Here kaio says it, the orinal just out and out said that He was a Lightspeeder he edited it.

Im starting to think you're running a one sided battle in your mind based on what character you like better


----------



## Zetta (Feb 29, 2008)

Absence said:


> Here is the thread started saying they are the Same Aurron.
> Sora moves at lightspeed? Since when?
> Interesting fact, Instant movement, is faster, than lightspeed. Because the speed of light, isnt instant.
> And again you arent listening to my Physics, Kenpachi is Strong enough that when he Swung his Sword at Nnoitra in the latest chapter it created such a Shockwave that thousands of tons of sand were thrown into the air, and he did that casually without trying.


Shunpo is not even CLOSE to instant. Shunpo is just very fast. Apparentley,you don't know the difference. What are you doing here?



> Hercules, if he was strong enough to throw a 1000 ton monster into Orbit, would have destroyed blocks of Buildings with the Air Pressure he created from MOVING. And he'd be so Dense that he'd literally sink right through the Ground. So its Magic right? We know Magic is Unpredictable. And clearly, if Aurron, who we have Confirmed can't throw a Giant 1000 ton monster into orbit, for the reasons mentioned, can block a blow from Hercules, there's something wrong. (Did he block a blow? Or did He dodge)


You've confirmed nothing. Many characters have this kind of power without affecting their environment like that. You're just making shit up as you go along,don't you?




> Ok, if you want to use random Other characters to Guage speed and strength, Sephiroth who moves only a bit faster than a normal Human was able to toy with Sora, Aurron is able to keep up with Sora, this means that that Aurron moves slightly faster than a normal Human. That doesnt cut it.


You...
I can't stand this...

Sephiroth moves at the speed of normal humans? He's starting attack instantly moves him HUNDREDS of feet behind Sora and during that 1 movement,he slashed Sora 15 times. Yet,Sora blocked them all.

DO you even understand what a feat is? Do yourself a favor and get out of here. You're embarassing yourself.



Absence said:


> Here kaio says it, the orinal just out and out said that He was a Lightspeeder he edited it.
> 
> Im starting to think you're running a one sided battle in your mind based on what character you like better


His laser feat puts him close to it. There was a big debate about it. Hence,debatable. Don't accuse someone just because you're grasping for points here.


----------



## Ork (Feb 29, 2008)

Kaio-Raven said:


> Shunpo is not even CLOSE to instant. Shunpo is just very fast. Apparentley,you don't know the difference. What are you doing here?
> 
> 
> You've confirmed nothing. Many characters have this kind of power without affecting their environment like that. You're just making shit up as you go along,don't you?
> ...



Nice argument, For an elementary School classroom, full of personal Insults and no actual Argument.

Watch Advent Children, apparently, all versions are counted.
According to you, Arruon is much stronger than Hercules, who can throw 1000 ton monsters into Orbit, and Because he's Much Stronger than Hercules, as well as Able to keep up with someone who moves at nearly the speed of light, he's also faster than Kenpachi as well as stronger?

Do you even listen to yourself? Basically you're saying He's infinitely strong,  infinitely fast, and completely immortal.
No limits fallacy.

We clearly know that Aurron doesnt have the power to Benchpress One thousand tons, and we also know That Aurron cannot move at nearly the speed of Light. 

ok, lets say, that for arguments purposes, the "Flash Step" Isnt instant as we're lead to believe. Its MUCH faster than the eye can follow at any rate. Do you ever lose sight of Aurron? I don't think so.

YOu could argue that its slowed down for players benefit, but that means that any other beings must be slowed down by a similar amount. Meaning that everything else SHOULD be moving slower than a snail. Or do ALL beings in the KH universe move at nearly the speed of light? The Heartless included?


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 29, 2008)

Advent Children?
What are you talking about?

What version of Auron is in that movie?


----------



## Ork (Feb 29, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Advent Children?
> What are you talking about?
> 
> What version of Auron is in that movie?



None, but you're arguing that Aurron is as Strong as the Cartoon Hercules because he can fight the Game Hercules.

I'm arguing that Aurron is SLOW because he isnt as fast as the Advent children Sephiroth, who is as fast(or slightly faster) Than a normal human. (with mild teleportation abilities)

I'm using Exactly the same Logic as you.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 29, 2008)

Absence said:


> Nice argument, For an elementary School classroom, full of personal Insults and no actual Argument.


When one does not get a point even when thorough explained by two superiors,one should have the right to use some force to get the point across.


> Watch Advent Children, apparently, all versions are counted.


And Kingdom Hearts Sephiroth is massively faster than Advent Children Sephiroth. Kingdom Hearts Sephiroth fought evenly with Sora. Auron kept with Sora. This alone is proof that he's faster than Kenpachi. Unless you show me a scan where Kenpachi slashes someone 15 times mid-shunpo?



> According to you, Arruon is much stronger than Hercules, who can throw 1000 ton monsters into Orbit, and Because he's Much Stronger than Hercules, as well as Able to keep up with someone who moves at nearly the speed of light, he's also faster than Kenpachi as well as stronger?


Give the kid a prize. He's getting it.



> Do you even listen to yourself? Basically you're saying He's infinitely strong,  infinitely fast, and completely immortal.
> No limits fallacy.


Idiot.
Not infinite. He's just STRONGER and FASTER. His strength and speed have limits. These limits are FAR above what Kenpachi can do. And that's why he wins. Get it?

You don't even know what a no limits is. Don't use think you can't comphrend. It makes you look pompous.



> We clearly know that Aurron doesnt have the power to Benchpress One thousand tons, and we also know That Aurron cannot move at nearly the speed of Light.


And your basis for this is?

Guess what,characters get stronger. Kingdom Hearts Auron got a lot stronger than his time in FFX. Is it THAT hard to understand?

Also Kingdom Hearts Sephiroth is a different entity entirely. They share the same name and appearance. But their fighting style,power,speed,goals and backgrounds are totaly different.


Now,unless you're next response is a good one,you lose. There is nothing you can add to this thread that doesn't make this a stomp.



Absence said:


> None, but you're arguing that Aurron is as Strong as the Cartoon Hercules because he can fight the Game Hercules.
> 
> I'm arguing that Aurron is SLOW because he isnt as fast as the Advent children Sephiroth, who is as fast(or slightly faster) Than a normal human. (with mild teleportation abilities)
> 
> I'm using Exactly the same Logic as you.


Disney said that Kingdom Hearts Disney characters are the exact same as their movie counterparts.

Disney decides the power level of their characters and they said that KH Hercules = movie Hercules. End of point.


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 29, 2008)

Advent Children really has nothing to do with this.

Hercules appears in both the KH series and in the movie Hercules from Disney.
Auron appears in the KH series as well as in FF.

I'm still not getting why you thought it was a good idea to bring up AC, when it has nothing to do with this at all.


----------



## Ork (Feb 29, 2008)

Kaio-Raven said:


> When one does not get a point even when thorough explained by two superiors,one should have the right to use some force to get the point across.
> 
> And Kingdom Hearts Sephiroth is massively faster than Advent Children Sephiroth. Kingdom Hearts Sephiroth fought evenly with Sora. Auron kept with Sora. This alone is proof that he's faster than Kenpachi. Unless you show me a scan where Kenpachi slashes someone 15 times mid-shunpo?
> 
> ...



I see nothing here but more pointless insults.
Superiors? And they call me Arrogant. 
So A being who can throw a Thousand tons into Orbit with No effort and Move at the speed of light (your words not mine) Isnt infinitely strong and fast. Nice argument. You're saying that Cartoon hercules is as Strong as Game hercules, Therefore I can say that Game Sephiroth is as fast as Advent Children Sephiroth. And you saying "Oh I'm right and you're wrong" Doesnt make me Wrong, it makes you seem immature. 

Kenpachi is so fast that he Wears Bells on his head, so that its possible for his opponents to MAYBE block him, or survive one hit.
Otherwise its over too fast for him to enjoy it. Those are his words.

Even aurron being stronger than his time in FFX would still get him Shitstomped.

I notice that people who Bring Ageism to the internet are usually insecure.
Its a competely idiotic idea, Ageism on the internet? Hah. You clearly don't understand this. So I won't explain it to you. Kid? Roflsox.

 Well your posts are succeeding at making me laugh my ass off. Continue. I eagerly await your next spam.

At the very least Ax has managed to Remain Civil.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 29, 2008)

Absence said:


> I see nothing here but more pointless insults.
> Superiors? And they call me Arrogant.
> So A being who can throw a Thousand tons into Orbit with No effort and Move at the speed of light (your words not mine) Isnt infinitely strong and fast. Nice argument.


You think THAT's infinite power? That's nothing. I can name people who go FASTER than lightspeed and actually lift planets. How can you even...

Why are you even replying.



> You're saying that Cartoon hercules is as Strong as Game hercules, Therefore I can say that Game Sephiroth is as fast as Advent Children Sephiroth. And you saying "Oh I'm right and you're wrong" Doesnt make me Wrong, it makes you seem immature.


Listen carefully,you child.
Disney, the owners of Hercules, stated that he is just as strong and fast in Kingdom Hearts as he is in the movies.
Square-Enix,the owners of Auron and Sephiroth, stated that Kingdom Hearts Auron is Auron after FFX and that Kingdom Hearts Sephiroth and AC Sephiroth are unrelated.

Do you have the audacity to contradict the CREATORS of these characters?





> I notice that people who Bring Ageism to the internet are usually insecure.
> Its a* competely *idiotic idea, Ageism on the internet? Hah. You clearly don't understand this. So I won't explain it to you. Kid? Roflsox.
> 
> Well your posts are succeeding at making me laugh my ass off. Continue.
> ...


*sigh*

Ageism? No no,this is experience talking. You understand that there is no way you can beat either me or Ax in this debate and yet you still pull fallacies out of your ass in a futile effort to try.

Also...forgive me if I assume I'm older. You see,I don't capitalize random words. I also can spell completely.


----------



## Ork (Feb 29, 2008)

Kaio-Raven said:


> You think THAT's infinite power? That's nothing. I can name people who go FASTER than lightspeed and actually lift planets. How can you even...
> 
> Why are you even replying.
> 
> ...



What I see here is "Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam"
And so on. Your spelling is in doubt, read previous posts correctly.
Your "I'm superior to you" Act is just that, an act. And a bad one.
I notice you didn't disagree with what I was saying, you DO think aurron can move at the speed of light and throw 1000 tons into orbit. I think you fail to realise that if he was capable of this the game would be broken.

Ageism on the internet is still lolworthy. 
They clearly stated these things? Give me links to  the quotes, and even if they did frankly, your argument has SO many holes in it, that I just refer you to my previous posts as to why Aurron gets shitstomped, I've really said all I need to say,the rest is you getting aggravated and refusing to admit defeat. As funny as it is 
Yeah, I forgive you for assuming that you have more years, but you know the saying, "If you assume, you make an ass of you... and you."

Thanks for another Lolworthy post. I await the next one. (Oh and Btw, I can Capitalise letters or words wherever the fuck I want )


----------



## Zetta (Feb 29, 2008)

Absence said:


> What I see here is "Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam"
> And so on. Your spelling is in doubt, read previous posts correctly.
> Your "I'm superior to you" Act is just that, an act. And a bad one.
> I notice you didn't disagree with what I was saying, you DO think aurron can move at the speed of light and throw 1000 tons into orbit. I think you fail to realise that if he was capable of this the game would be broken.


The game is broken. Don't you understand that? I mean,Sora's reflect has been shown to reflect ANYTHING. How is that not broken. And ofcourse the fact that Sora can stop time?
This is what we call a feat. If a person can do something that implies a certain level of power,then he has that power. So if Auron can beat a man who can throw 1000 tons into space,then Auron is even stronger than him. Because usually,when you BEAT someone,you're stronger.



> Ageism on the internet is still lolworthy.
> They clearly stated these things? Give me links to  the quotes, and even if they did frankly, your argument has SO many holes in it, that I just refer you to my previous posts as to why Aurron gets shitstomped, I've really said all I need to say,the rest is you getting aggravated and refusing to admit defeat. As funny as it is
> Yeah, I forgive you for assuming that you have more years, but you know the saying, "If you assume, you make an ass of you... and you."
> 
> Thanks for another Lolworthy post. I await the next one. (Oh and Btw, I can Capitalise letters or words wherever the fuck I want )



You've added nothing to your points. I have stomped these points.
Therefore,you *lose*. There is nothing you can say or do to change this. Your debate was hardly noteworthy. The only reason it lasted this long is because we let you wallow in your own fallacies instead of destroying them.

You were quite...amusing.


Auron beats Kenpachi.


----------



## Ork (Feb 29, 2008)

Kaio-Raven said:


> The game is broken. Don't you understand that? I mean,Sora's reflect has been shown to reflect ANYTHING. How is that not broken. And ofcourse the fact that Sora can stop time?
> This is what we call a feat. If a person can do something that implies a certain level of power,then he has that power. So if Auron can beat a man who can throw 1000 tons into space,then Auron is even stronger than him. Because usually,when you BEAT someone,you're stronger.
> 
> 
> ...




Man I love Arguing with you, I Imagine its like being High ( I've never been Drunk or High so I dunno really) You laugh a hell of a lot and realise that the other guy is actually trying to be serious, then laugh your ass off even more.

Oh well... I'll say it once more. 

You make me lol.
By Broken, I meant simply, that there would be no gameplay, because aurron would have pulled a Superman And soloed the entire game and all the bosses in under a third of a second.
While drinking a beer and typing an email. Because I assume this aurron shits pure electricity, from the way you power him up in your mind.

Kenpachi Shitstomps on all Aurrons. Totally. All I see from you is more "I'm right because I say so." bullshit.
I notice you brought out the "Oh you were funny and I was superior card" Sorry. I already played it, and copying me is lame. At least pull out your own ideas.

GN, I'll log on to laugh at whatever else you say tomorrow.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 29, 2008)

Absence said:


> Man I love Arguing with you, I Imagine its like being High ( I've never been Drunk or High so I dunno really) You laugh a hell of a lot and realise that the other guy is actually trying to be serious, then laugh your ass off even more.
> 
> Oh well... I'll say it once more.
> 
> ...



Most bosses are in fact stronger. You see,relatively speaking,most KH verse could handle Auron because if their superior power.

For instance,Sora could move instantly against Xigbar,deflect thousands of laser at once and could cut building in half.

Don't you realize that MOST people from KH could beat Kenpachi? Sora is ranked as close to DBZ level. Understand?


----------



## The last Dalek (Mar 1, 2008)

Absence said:


> None, but you're arguing that Aurron is as Strong as the Cartoon Hercules because he can fight the Game Hercules.




You do relize Hercs throw a monster iver the horizen without efort feat is actully in KH2 dont you.


----------



## Ork (Mar 1, 2008)

Kaio-Raven said:


> Most bosses are in fact stronger. You see,relatively speaking,most KH verse could handle Auron because if their superior power.
> 
> For instance,Sora could move instantly against Xigbar,deflect thousands of laser at once and could cut building in half.
> 
> Don't you realize that MOST people from KH could beat Kenpachi? Sora is ranked as close to DBZ level. Understand?



I agree, there are lots of People in KH who could Hand Kenpachi his ass.
And what you've said here is valid, I just disagree, I think Kenpachi is faster, perhaps not stronger, but in a fight of Swords, Speed>Strength.


----------



## Zetta (Mar 1, 2008)

Absence said:


> I agree, there are lots of People in KH who could Hand Kenpachi his ass.
> And what you've said here is valid, I just disagree, I think Kenpachi is faster, perhaps not stronger, but in a fight of Swords, Speed>Strength.



You're oppinion doesn't really carry any weight unless it's accompanied by proof. And if possible,in scan form.


----------



## Ork (Mar 1, 2008)

Kaio-Raven said:


> You're oppinion doesn't really carry any weight unless it's accompanied by proof. And if possible,in scan form.




I'll see what I can pick up, but there are no KH scans I can think of... so I'll find a youtube vid or something and edit them into this post.


Link removed

at 40-60 seconds into this vid you can see Hades versus aurron, and at a few other times you can see aurron fighting, but there is no particularly fast movement.
Though I did see the part where he stopped hades' punch.

Here's the First Meeting between Kenpachi and Ichigo.


----------



## Zetta (Mar 1, 2008)

Absence said:


> I'll see what I can pick up, but there are no KH scans I can think of... so I'll find a youtube vid or something and edit them into this post.



Here is good for scans.

Also,try and get storyline movies. Because anything can explained with game mechanics really.


----------



## Ork (Mar 1, 2008)

I updated the post, its got the scans and Vid I used to compare.


----------



## Zetta (Mar 1, 2008)

And now let's interpret. Well,Auron's power is shown clearly as Hercules was on his knees and had trouble blocking a sword swung with one arm. You'll agree that Auron's power clearly outmatches Kenpachi's.

Now for speed. Auron was fighting at equal footing with Sora on numerous occassions both speedwise and powerwise. Now,the same Sora did... (scroll to 6.30)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9auiGcNJECk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Though it's unsure if they are lasers (and if thus Sora and Riku are faster than light) you have to admit this feat is beyond Bleach. Auron is about as fast (or statswise he's actually stronger than Sora at level 99 but anyway).

Auron is thus stronger and faster than Bleach and in doing so,faster than Kenpachi.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 1, 2008)

Kaio-Raven said:


> And now let's interpret. Well,Auron's power is shown clearly as Hercules was on his knees and had trouble blocking a sword swung with one arm. You'll agree that Auron's power clearly outmatches Kenpachi's.
> 
> Now for speed. Auron was fighting at equal footing with Sora on numerous occassions both speedwise and powerwise. Now,the same Sora did... (scroll to 6.30)
> 
> ...



The game says they're reflecting the lasers so why is there any debate as to they are lasers, and while impressive how would it make them faster than light?


----------



## Ork (Mar 1, 2008)

Kaio-Raven said:


> And now let's interpret. Well,Auron's power is shown clearly as Hercules was on his knees and had trouble blocking a sword swung with one arm. You'll agree that Auron's power clearly outmatches Kenpachi's.
> 
> Now for speed. Auron was fighting at equal footing with Sora on numerous occassions both speedwise and powerwise. Now,the same Sora did... (scroll to 6.30)


----------



## Zetta (Mar 1, 2008)

Absence said:


> They're pretty fast with those swords I admit, but at no point do I see them covering any great distance at that speed, kenpachi covered over 100 metres four times instantaneously. Faster than was visible by the naked eye.



Umm,if you're gonna post a chapter... post the entire thing.



That was just what Ichigo thought he felt. Kenpachi actually never moved. You see,in most manga,killing intent has this effect on people. Sasuke for instance, pissed himself when he felt Zabuza's killing intent.

You see,I've read Bleach several times. So I know Kenpachi's feats better than most.


----------



## Chainwave (Mar 1, 2008)

Kaio-Raven said:


> And now let's interpret. Well,Auron's power is shown clearly as Hercules was on his knees and had trouble blocking a sword swung with one arm. You'll agree that Auron's power clearly outmatches Kenpachi's.
> 
> Now for speed. Auron was fighting at equal footing with Sora on numerous occassions both speedwise and powerwise. Now,the same Sora did... (scroll to 6.30)
> 
> ...






Why are you posting THAT fight, this is the last battle and Sora at that point is much stronger then when he went to fight Hades in the game. In fact not counting the various amount of battle experience, spells, abilities that boost speed and strength, and durability; he also got a mad power up from his Nobody returning to him. It's like saying Raditz could beat Frieza because he beat up Goku.


----------



## Ork (Mar 1, 2008)

Kaio-Raven said:


> Umm,if you're gonna post a chapter... post the entire thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The next scan has Ichigo turning around, and facing Kenpachi, who was on top of the Building a second ago. It was kenpachi's killing intent that made him think he was stabbed true, but kenpachi really was behind him.

And kenpachi can't project his voice, so in the first scan, it was agan, him right behind Ichigo, basically he Shunpo'd behind Ichigo, scared him, Shunpo'd to the top of the building when Ichigo Turned around, then SHunpoed Behind him again and Made him think he'd died from pure killing intent.

Have a look at the next scan, and you'll see what I mean.

Here it is, as you cna see, he really is behind him.


----------



## Zetta (Mar 1, 2008)

Chainwave said:


> Why are you posting THAT fight, this is the last battle and Sora at that point is much stronger then when he went to fight Hades in the game. In fact not counting the various amount of battle experience, spells, abilities that boost speed and strength, and durability; he also got a mad power up from his Nobody returning to him. It's like saying Raditz could beat Frieza because he beat up Goku.



That is a maximum speed Sora had. Now think about it. Do you really think Sora went from being a normal person to a lightspeedster within the course of the game? No. His speed just took little increases. Also,Sora returned to the Underdrome at that level and could be joined by Auron at any time and if then he would still be able to keep up. Hence,Auron should be close.

Sora was atleast sound speed during the initial Underdrome chapter.



Absence said:


> The next scan has Ichigo turning around, and facing Kenpachi, who was on top of the Building a second ago. It was kenpachi's killing intent that made him think he was stabbed true, but kenpachi really was behind him.
> 
> And kenpachi can't project his voice, so in the first scan, it was agan, him right behind Ichigo, basically he Shunpo'd behind Ichigo, scared him, Shunpo'd to the top of the building when Ichigo Turned around, then SHunpoed Behind him again and Made him think he'd died from pure killing intent.
> 
> ...



He moved just once really. From the building to behind Ichigo and this was while Ichigo was stunned due to the killing intent. Besides,at that time. Ichigo couldn't see shunpo. Also,it's been stated that Kenpachi doesn't have enough reiatsu control to use shunpo.

The anime rendition of the feat confirms that Kenpachi didn't go up,down,up,down. Why would he even do that? Seriously? Kenpachi isn't the kind of fighter to try and impress his enemy or intimidate him.


----------



## mfair4d (Mar 2, 2008)

I wish the Kempachi side could be supported by someone how doesn't think shunpo was instantaneous.  I would support Kempachi, but frankly I don't know KH, FFX, or even bleach well enough to argue well.


----------



## konflikti (Mar 2, 2008)

Besides, all good conversation about Kenpachi's speed is thrown out of the window when you decide to remember that he uses bells to make it _easier_ for other people to follow him. That puts him below the speed of sound at least in the first encounter.


----------



## Chibi kitsune (Mar 2, 2008)

Kaio-Raven said:


> When one does not get a point even when thorough explained by two superiors,one should have the right to use some force to get the point across.
> 
> And Kingdom Hearts Sephiroth is massively faster than Advent Children Sephiroth. Kingdom Hearts Sephiroth fought evenly with Sora. Auron kept with Sora. This alone is proof that he's faster than Kenpachi. Unless you show me a scan where Kenpachi slashes someone 15 times mid-shunpo?



KH Seph. did not fight evenly with Sora at all. when you beat him it shows sora out of breath, and tired, while Seph. casually dusts off his shoulder saying "it looks like only cloud can defeat me"

Seph. was faster and stronger and only toying with him

also I really don't remember them showing Auron move as fast as you said, but it's been a while.

the KH series is weird tho, especially when comparing any disney character to a FF character

Cloud is the only one who can stop Seph. yet Sora easily owns Cloud


----------



## Zetta (Mar 2, 2008)

Chibi kitsune said:


> KH Seph. did not fight evenly with Sora at all. when you beat him it shows sora out of breath, and tired, while Seph. casually dusts off his shoulder saying "it looks like only cloud can defeat me"
> 
> Seph. was faster and stronger and only toying with him
> 
> ...



That's the sword and shield principle. Sora could easily beat Sephiroth but Sephiroth can shrug of this defeat because he's not Cloud and only Cloud can defeat him. Sounds stupid but it's the same in other works of fiction such as Bastard!!. DS can only be beaten by Light Adam because he is Dark Adam.

If we go by feats,Sephiroth's dash attack where he hits Sora 15 times before the action can catch up is a much more impressive feat than most of Sora's (barring perhaps the laser feat).

Anyway,back to Auron. I've proved he could one hit Kenpachi with that monstrous power of his. Now going by abbilities,Auron can't use. See,no matter how strong the attack Kenpachi uses,Auron will always have atleast 1hp left due to second chance. Auron can then instaheal and regenerate MP.

Hence,Kenpachi can't really kill Auron. And while Auron can just ignore Kenpachi's attack,Auron just has to hit Kenpachi once.


----------



## Ork (Mar 2, 2008)

konflikti said:


> Besides, all good conversation about Kenpachi's speed is thrown out of the window when you decide to remember that he uses bells to make it _easier_ for other people to follow him. That puts him below the speed of sound at least in the first encounter.



I've done an experiment where you have a person with a drum on one end of a field and you on the other, and you can see him hit the drum, and it takes a second or two for the sound to reach you, If kenpachi moved faster than the eye can see, then he was probably faster than sound. The bells tinkle when he reaches his destination, which in this case, is behind Ichigo.  I mean, its not hard to see things moving at the speed of sound, if they're bigger than a ball at any rate. You can easily see missles that move at the speed of sound.
And IF the sound of the bells moving was faster than Kenpachi, then when Ichigo heard it, he would have expected Kenpachi to come from the front, where the sound came from, the conclusion that the sound occurs AFTER kenpachi arrives is inescapable. Which makes him faster than Sound at the very least. VERY least.
Ichigo was focused on him, looking straight at him and he didn't realise he was behind him till the Killing intent made him think he was dead.

@Kaio: Kenpachi is definitely the type to intimidate his enemy.
Last I checked, Kenpachi wasnt a ventriloquist, so he either was right behind him, then on top of the building, or he can project his voice over a hundred metres, so it sounds like he's right behind you, which is a weird ability for a pure fighter to have.

@ the other guy: Shunpo isnt instantaneous, but it might as well be for this particular Battle, as its faster than sight, and sound.


My understanding Of Shunpo, Aka Flash step, was that it basically involves the user crossing any distance their Reiatsu control will allow, instantly with one step.
The better your control, the more distance. This may be wrong, and I'll say it is for the previous argument.


cover this song Watch minutus 2-2:30
Thats Shunpo. Seems pretty darn fast...

cover this song Watch 1:30-3:00
Thats him. Seems to me that either he's behind him twice or, he only moves behind him instantly once, and is a ventriloquist.


----------



## konflikti (Mar 2, 2008)

Absence said:


> I've done an experiment where you have a person with a drum on one end of a field and you on the other, and you can see him hit the drum, and it takes a second or two for the sound to reach you, If kenpachi moved faster than the eye can see, then he was probably faster than sound.



It all depends on traversal speed, colours and the individuals eyes what it takes to disappear from the sight of someone. Just because animu/manga uses effects to descript fast movement is no indicator of any certain speed.



Absence said:


> The bells tinkle when he reaches his destination, which in this case, is behind Ichigo.  I mean, its not hard to see things moving at the speed of sound, if they're bigger than a ball at any rate. You can easily see missles that move at the speed of sound.
> And IF the sound of the bells moving was faster than Kenpachi, then when Ichigo heard it, he would have expected Kenpachi to come from the front, where the sound came from, the conclusion that the sound occurs AFTER kenpachi arrives is inescapable. Which makes him faster than Sound at the very least. VERY least.
> Ichigo was focused on him, looking straight at him and he didn't realise he was behind him till the Killing intent made him think he was dead.



You should re-read the chapter. Ichigo lost sight of Kenpachi when he evaded the sword-grab-to-twist-and-impale he pulled on him. Then he hears the sound from BEHIND him. The distance that Kenpachi covered in this time is only few meters. We're he somehow to produce that sound in front of him and pass it the effect from breaking the sound barrier in process would pretty damn surely cover the faint sound of the bells.


*Spoiler*: __ 











Absence said:


> @ the other guy: Shunpo isnt instantaneous, but it might as well be for this particular Battle, as its faster than sight, and sound, meaning its faster than light... which is an issue



The difference between speed of light and the speed needed to elude sight is huge. They are completely different thing all together. Or do you believe that Naruto ninjas are faster than light too? They do disappear from sight as well.

Faster than sound or able to elude sight != faster than light.


----------



## Ork (Mar 2, 2008)

konflikti said:


> It all depends on traversal speed, colours and the individuals eyes what it takes to disappear from the sight of someone. Just because animu/manga uses effects to descript fast movement is no indicator of any certain speed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're correct about the sight versus Light issue, I edited my post, But I think the whole issue with there being no sonic boom is more supportive of my instant movement theory than Kenpachi being slower than sound.

I really do think that if Someone Kenpachi's size was moving towards me at slower than the speed of Sound I'd see him, and Ichigo is a fighter, he should have faster reflexes and tracking speed.

I still think that kenpachi was Behind Ichigo, then Ichigo heard the bells and reacted before Kenpachi Could bring his Sword from a resting point to a lethal Slash. Which is nice reflexes btw.

We have to use what we see visually from Manga and Anime to guess speed and all that because we have nothing else to guess.


----------



## konflikti (Mar 2, 2008)

Absence said:


> You're correct about the sight versus Light issue, I edited my post, But I think the whole issue with there being no sonic boom is more supportive of my instant movement theory than Kenpachi being slower than sound.



But there is no instant movement in Bleach. People don't teleport all over the place. They just move rather fast.



Absence said:


> I really do think that if Someone Kenpachi's size was moving towards me at slower than the speed of Sound I'd see him, and Ichigo is a fighter, he should have faster reflexes and tracking speed.



He outmanouvered Ichigo and took advantage of his blindspots. That's much more believable than random bursts of this instant movement that you're making up.



Absence said:


> I still think that kenpachi was Behind Ichigo, then Ichigo heard the bells and reacted before Kenpachi Could bring his Sword from a resting point to a lethal Slash. Which is nice reflexes btw.
> 
> We have to use what we see visually from Manga and Anime to guess speed and all that because we have nothing else to guess.



If he had been anywhere near the speed of sound or as you put it, instant, he would've hit Ichigo way before he registered the sound and put up a defence.

Simple deduction of him being slower than sound because of his bells is much more convincing argument than "I think he looks that fast so he probably is".


----------



## Ork (Mar 2, 2008)

konflikti said:


> But there is no instant movement in Bleach. People don't teleport all over the place. They just move rather fast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm not saying "he looks that fast so he probably is" Don't misunderstand, I'm saying tha Kenpachi, when using Shunpo, which is a Speed Technique based around TRAVELING, not small movements, is faster than the Eye can see, faster than sound, and pretty darn fast all around.

Normal movements are just that, normal movements, hence Ichigo can react to him.

Its like, if any random hero had an 8 foot tall villian teleport behind him, and he heard the villian when he arrived, he would react. 
Thats how I see shunpo, like a Teleportation, the rest of his movements are normal speed.

Shunpo is a technique for moving, for transversing distance in a single step.

I have no Doubt Aurron would adapt if he encountered it more than once, but if Kenpachi had REALLY wanted to kill him, the first time, when No one expects it, he'd appear behind him and run him through. As he did with his killing intent versus Ichigo.


----------



## konflikti (Mar 2, 2008)

Absence said:


> I'm not saying "he looks that fast so he probably is" Don't misunderstand, I'm saying tha Kenpachi, when using Shunpo, which is a Speed Technique based around TRAVELING, not small movements, is faster than the Eye can see, faster than sound, and pretty darn fast all around.
> 
> Normal movements are just that, normal movements, hence Ichigo can react to him.
> 
> ...



Does Kenpachi even use shunpo? There is no particular reason to believe that he would use it in close combat.



Absence said:


> I have no Doubt Aurron would adapt if he encountered it more than once, but if Kenpachi had REALLY wanted to kill him, the first time, when No one expects it, he'd appear behind him and run him through. As he did with his killing intent versus Ichigo.



...he lost to Ichigo. Not to mention that Auron is pretty different invidual from Ichigo. He's no teen wet behind his ears.


----------



## Ork (Mar 2, 2008)

konflikti said:


> Does Kenpachi even use shunpo? There is no particular reason to believe that he would use it in close combat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...he lost to Ichigo. Not to mention that Auron is pretty different invidual from Ichigo. He's no teen wet behind his ears.




This is truth, he Does use shunpo, otherwise he can move that fast WITHOUT it... and thats pretty scary.

He did lose to Ichigo, but in the words of anothre "It was two on one"
And he lost to Ichigo because he went for an all out powerfight.

And tbh, he stabbed Ichigo lethally through the chest, and then Ichigo got ressurected, powered up massively by zangetsu, and it was a draw. They knocked each other out.

Even an experienced warriour wouldn't expect someone to suddenly appear behind them and run them through... unless this person had a lot of experience with fighting teleporters.


----------



## konflikti (Mar 2, 2008)

Absence said:


> This is truth, he Does use shunpo, otherwise he can move that fast WITHOUT it... and thats pretty scary.
> 
> He did lose to Ichigo, but in the words of anothre "It was two on one"
> And he lost to Ichigo because he went for an all out powerfight.
> ...



There's in no solid proof wheter or not he uses shunpo or not. He's fast that, I'll give to you. But how fast is up in the air. Bells give some estimate.



Absence said:


> Even an experienced warriour wouldn't expect someone to suddenly appear behind them and run them through... unless this person had a lot of experience with fighting teleporters.



This is Auron vs. Kenpachi, not Kenpachi assasinates Auron.


----------



## Ork (Mar 2, 2008)

konflikti said:


> There's in no solid proof wheter or not he uses shunpo or not. He's fast that, I'll give to you. But how fast is up in the air. Bells give some estimate.
> 
> 
> 
> This is Auron vs. Kenpachi, not Kenpachi assasinates Auron.



Aurron might see kenpachi, but then bam, he's behnd you with a sword through your chest. Its hard to really be prepared for that.
The bells DO give an estimate, his Distance traveling is incredibly fast, but his follow through isnt.

But if you arent expecting him to be behind you suddenly...

Edit: Kaio, why are we arguing? Your first post stated that Kenpachi Shits all over Aurron. :F?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 2, 2008)

Dunno if this has already been said, but since Auron's a ghost, couldn't Kenpachi just do a soul burial on him and be done with it?


----------



## Ork (Mar 2, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Dunno if this has already been said, but since Auron's a ghost, couldn't Kenpachi just do a soul burial on him and be done with it?



Omg that is so Epicly funny, and true, here everyone else is arguing physics, the relative speed of sound in anime and how a seasoned warrior would react to a teleporters, and you drop the bomb... haha.


----------



## Zetta (Mar 2, 2008)

Absence said:


> Click Here Watch minutus 2-2:30
> Thats Shunpo. Seems pretty darn fast...
> 
> Click Here Watch 1:30-3:00
> Thats him. Seems to me that either he's behind him twice or, he only moves behind him instantly once, and is a ventriloquist.



Pretty darn fast? Recall,at that point, Ichigo couldn't even percieve Shunpo. Every movement seemed instant to him.

Also,Kenpachi isn't projecting. The entire scene is happening inside Ichigo's head through killing intent. Or are you suggesting Kenpachi came behind him,jumped back up,crouched as if had been waiting for hours and THEN appeared behind him?

Hell no.

Also,Auron can keep up with Sora. Hence,Kenpachi won't even get close to get the jump on him.


----------



## Chibi kitsune (Mar 2, 2008)

Kaio-Raven said:


> If we go by feats,Sephiroth's dash attack where he hits Sora 15 times before the action can catch up is a much more impressive feat than most of Sora's (barring perhaps the laser feat).
> 
> Anyway,back to Auron. I've proved he could one hit Kenpachi with that monstrous power of his. Now going by abbilities,Auron can't use. See,no matter how strong the attack Kenpachi uses,Auron will always have atleast 1hp left due to second chance. Auron can then instaheal and regenerate MP.
> 
> Hence,Kenpachi can't really kill Auron. And while Auron can just ignore Kenpachi's attack,Auron just has to hit Kenpachi once.



the most amazing thing about Seph. dash attack is that is can it you if you dodge it, even if you're 20 feat in the air

if you know all those abilites then you also know auron can't instaheal twice in a row
because cure magic takes all of your MP and MP restores works slowly, and the ability to restore MP when taking damage is no where near effective enough to use cure back to back.

I think there's still an equal chance of victory here, should Ken get more than one hit.


----------



## Ork (Mar 2, 2008)

Chibi kitsune said:


> the most amazing thing about Seph. dash attack is that is can it you if you dodge it, even if you're 20 feat in the air
> 
> if you know all those abilites then you also know auron can't instaheal twice in a row
> because cure magic takes all of your MP and MP restores works slowly, and the ability to restore MP when taking damage is no where near effective enough to use cure back to back.
> ...



Which he can easily do considering he can move faster than the eye can follow and Aurron... can't.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 2, 2008)

I thought I already closed this thread down. Kenpachi does a soul burial on Auron. Auron is a ghost, so he will be sent. Kenpachi is fast enough to do this easily. You can close the thread now.


----------



## Ax_ (Mar 2, 2008)

Chibi kitsune said:


> the most amazing thing about Seph. dash attack is that is can it you if you dodge it, even if you're 20 feat in the air
> 
> if you know all those abilites then you also know auron can't instaheal twice in a row
> because cure magic takes all of your MP and MP restores works slowly, and the ability to restore MP when taking damage is no where near effective enough to use cure back to back.
> ...



Auron has a skill that increases the speed that his mp is increased and also has a skill that makes it so that his mp is increased when he is damaged, so he won't really run out when he needs it...


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 2, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> I thought I already closed this thread down. Kenpachi does a soul burial on Auron. Auron is a ghost, so he will be sent. Kenpachi is fast enough to do this easily. You can close the thread now.



Because Kenpachi has used soul burial before, and he would totally use it. Yeah right, he'd rather die than win that way. I'd make the argument that a brute like Kenpachi can't even use soul burial.


----------



## Ax_ (Mar 2, 2008)

SoulTaker540 said:


> Because Kenpachi has used soul burial before, and he would totally use it. Yeah right, he'd rather die than win that way. I'd make the argument that a brute like Kenpachi can't even use soul burial.



And I'd argue that he wouldn't be able to reliably hit Auron with it in the first place.

There is also the fact that Auron resisted the God of Death in his own realm, so he really shouldn't have any trouble with a soul burial or whatever.


----------



## mfair4d (Mar 2, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> I thought I already closed this thread down. Kenpachi does a soul burial on Auron. Auron is a ghost, so he will be sent. Kenpachi is fast enough to do this easily. You can close the thread now.



I think the who issue is if K can actually hit A, and if A can actually hit K.  I'm guessing that whoever hits the other first wins.  Soul burial isn't really that much better than a giant slash.


----------



## Chibi kitsune (Mar 2, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Auron has a skill that increases the speed that his mp is increased and also has a skill that makes it so that his mp is increased when he is damaged, so he won't really run out when he needs it...



I know that
and I'm saying even with that increase he still can't heal back to back, like some of you are implying

even with both of those techs(with there effects multiplied) Sora still has to wait a while before he uses cure again, and on top of that cure doesn't fully restore


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 2, 2008)

*sigh* first off Auron is not that fast i mean his speed is slow in the games first off. and no Sora does not move at sound speed or light speed thats way too fast for Sora. and Kenpachi can't use Shunpo he doesn't have it in the games. and I thought you people don't go by game feats so why are you contradicting yourselves with the left with one hit technique and the getting mp back when he gets hit technique? I mean if you don't go by game mechanics than Auron doesnt have that and most of you if not all of you say you don't go by game mechanics.

Auron is the power character which means hes slow. and by the way Square Enix said that all of the final fantasy characters are not the same as their counterparts from the final fantasy games not just sephiroth and cloud but all of them. (which I think is bullshit anyway)


----------



## Chibi kitsune (Mar 3, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> *sigh* first off Auron is not that fast i mean his speed is slow in the games first off. and no Sora does not move at sound speed or light speed thats way too fast for Sora. and Kenpachi can't use Shunpo he doesn't have it in the games. and I thought you people don't go by game feats so why are you contradicting yourselves with the left with one hit technique and the getting mp back when he gets hit technique? I mean if you don't go by game mechanics than Auron doesnt have that and most of you if not all of you say you don't go by game mechanics.
> 
> Auron is the power character which means hes slow. and by the way Square Enix said that all of the final fantasy characters are not the same as their counterparts from the final fantasy games not just sephiroth and cloud but all of them. (*which I think is bullshit anyway*)


yeah that's the 1st time I've seen that being used an any fight on here, and even if it were usable they've manage to make it incredibly broken
I wish I had those same abilities in my version of KH2

agreed, this is why I don't like fights with any KH version of any character other than the original character (sora, Riku, O. 13) everyone elses abilites are way to inconsistent


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 3, 2008)

Can't believe this thread went so far. This is a CLEAR case of Kenpachi rapestomp.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 3, 2008)

Chibi kitsune said:


> yeah that's the 1st time I've seen that being used an any fight on here, and even if it were usable they've manage to make it incredibly broken
> I wish I had those same abilities in my version of KH2
> 
> agreed, this is why I don't like fights with any KH version of any character other than the original character (sora, Riku, O. 13) everyone elses abilites are way to inconsistent



the I think its bullshit line was directed at Square Enix saying that the Final Fantasy characters are different than the ones from the Final Fantasy games.


----------



## Zetta (Mar 3, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> *sigh* first off Auron is not that fast i mean his speed is slow in the games first off. and no Sora does not move at sound speed or light speed thats way too fast for Sora. and Kenpachi can't use Shunpo he doesn't have it in the games. and I thought you people don't go by game feats so why are you contradicting yourselves with the left with one hit technique and the getting mp back when he gets hit technique? I mean if you don't go by game mechanics than Auron doesnt have that and most of you if not all of you say you don't go by game mechanics.
> 
> Auron is the power character which means hes slow. and by the way Square Enix said that all of the final fantasy characters are not the same as their counterparts from the final fantasy games not just sephiroth and cloud but all of them. (which I think is bullshit anyway)



So wait. If Sora is not fast,the hell is he doing.... (scroll to 6.30 min)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9auiGcNJECk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

That's him dodging lasers.

Seriously,if you don't even know how strong the verse is,why make a thread matching it against a much weaker verse?

Also Absense,I thought he meant FFX Auron with that picture. Kenpachi would murderstomp FFX Auron but KH Auron is absurdly powerful. It's like comparing that pussy AC Sephiroth with the powerhouse KH Sephiroth.

Also,your power character argument doesn't work. Dark Schneider is also a power character but he can move faster than the speed of light.


----------



## Ork (Mar 3, 2008)

Kaio-Raven said:


> So wait. If Sora is not fast,the hell is he doing.... (scroll to 6.30 min)


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 3, 2008)

Kaio-Raven said:


> So wait. If Sora is not fast,the hell is he doing.... (scroll to 6.30 min)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9auiGcNJECk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



I know how strong Sora is but I still dont think he can move at sound speed or light speed and hes not dodging them hes blocking them. plus it says reflect so he's obviously not dodging them. and by the way thats a game mechanic thats not even a scene. so its not a feat because you people don't go by in game mechanics.


----------



## Tash (Mar 3, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> I know how strong Sora is but I still dont think he can move at sound speed or light speed and *hes not dodging them hes blocking them. plus it says reflect so he's obviously not dodging them.* and by the way thats a game mechanic thats not even a scene. so its not a feat because you people don't go by in game mechanics.



Lol. So will I have to be the one to say it?


----------



## Zetta (Mar 4, 2008)

Please do... seriously,this thread has been me talking to MYSELF for 7 pages really.


----------



## Ax_ (Mar 4, 2008)

If he is blocking them with his keyblade, isn't that a better feat than just dodging them, since he has to react to each individual attack?


----------



## Tash (Mar 4, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> If he is blocking them with his keyblade, isn't that a better feat than just dodging them, since he has to react to each individual attack?



We got a smart one.


----------



## Zetta (Mar 4, 2008)

Brownie points for Ax


----------



## Chibi kitsune (Mar 6, 2008)

what does Sora moving that fast (if those are actually supposed to be moving at light speed) have to do with Auron?

Auron wasn't there at all, nor was he shown moving as fast


----------



## Ork (Mar 6, 2008)

Chibi kitsune said:


> what does Sora moving that fast (if those are actually supposed to be moving at light speed) have to do with Auron?
> 
> Auron wasn't there at all, nor was he shown moving as fast



Their argument is that because Aurron can keep up with sora, who is faster than the speed of sound, Aurron must also be faster than the speed of sound.
There are so many holes in it I'd call it swiss cheese.

1) Sora might not be moving full speed (if he can even move that fast, rather than "speedblocking")
2) Where, if ever, do you see Aurron moving that fast?
3) When, if ever, do you see Sora demonstrate that speed in a direction?

Vids plx.
You say that because sora can block Hundreds of Lazers, he's SUperduperfast?

What about when Ichigo Blocked Senbonzakura Kageyoshi? Which is MANY THOUSANDS of TINY blades, not huge balls of Energy, TINY blades. He blocked EVERY single one with ONE arm.

And Kenpachi "can keep up with him" in your words.


----------



## Ax_ (Mar 6, 2008)

Didn't Ichigo get a powerup when he was fighting Byakuya then?
He could use Bankai then, which he couldn't against Kenpachi at the time.

And didn't those small blades, as you call them, all come from one direction?
Sora dealt with an attack that came from basically everywhere, you know...

And if he is fighting his enemy, why wouldn't he move at full speed?
What reason does he have to move slower than he can?

Also, let me use another example in regards to Sora and his speed, which Auron can keep up with (and Sora is much faster than sound, btw, you won't find many who would argue otherwise).

How fast would you call sonic?
He is pretty much guaranteed to move far faster than what we should be able to see, but the game slows that down so we can actually play it.
Its the same here, in KH.

Anyway, does this vid satisfy your need to see Sora moving fast?
He is playing tennis with himself here, you know.
Using lasers.

I think many here will love the bit starting at 1:45 
Of course, we don't go by gameplay feats here, so only reaction commands are valid here, when they work...
Mind telling me how he can manage this without being really damn fast?


----------



## Ork (Mar 6, 2008)

yes Ichigo got a powerup, but even Ichigo with TWO powerups more than when he fought Kenpachi, wasnt a match for the NUMBER FOUR espada, and Kenpachi just OWNED the Number THree epsada, INSTANTLY.

Says a lot right there if you ask me.
And I never said Sora wasnt fast, but we see sora blocking/reflecting a ton of lazer blasts sure, but we don't see him moving anywhere at that speed. Fast reflexes don't mean you can run fast.


I think many here will love the bit starting at 1:45  this video, at 3:20-4:00

If you watch, he knocks them all down, with one arm, when they're coming from EVERYWHERE. Even Sora didn't have any coming from below him, ichigo did.

Your argument for their speed, is that they're actually SUPERDUPER fast, but that the Entire Universe is slowed down so we can actually see them run right?
How fast are they running then? Can you tell me? Do you have any idea? In Bleach nothing is slowed down, so you can get an Idea of how fast they move, according to your argument, the characters in KH move as fast as you want to think they do, because YOU can decide how much everything is being slowed down. In other words, their speed is Entirely your own opinion.

Argue with FACTS not OPINIONS please.


----------



## Ax_ (Mar 6, 2008)

Absence said:


> yes Ichigo got a powerup, but even Ichigo with TWO powerups more than when he fought Kenpachi, wasnt a match for the NUMBER FOUR espada, and Kenpachi just OWNED the Number THree epsada, INSTANTLY.
> 
> Says a lot right there if you ask me.
> And I never said Sora wasnt fast, but we see sora blocking/reflecting a ton of lazer blasts sure, but we don't see him moving anywhere at that speed. Fast reflexes don't mean you can run fast.
> ...



Nnoitora was #5.
And he showed less impressive feats than #6, Grimmjow.

Did you see the vid I posted?
All of it?
What did you call him hitting, then moving towards where the laser is going, and then hitting it again?

No, Sora had it coming from above, behind and left as well as right...
But, if you don't mind me asking, why is Sora being argued here?
I really don't want to have to go through the KH speed debate once more, since I find it horrible...

Personally?
Since he can do those things to lasers, and lasers are made of light, he is moving faster than light.
However, there are several that is contesting that, so, at the very least, most people can agree that he moves at Mach speed, though none is quite sure how fast.
But, my argument is that he can do those things with lasers, so he is faster than light.
Also, you aren't seriously going to tell me that speed isn't sometimes slowed down in games to make it easier for the player, are you?

But again, watch the whole vid I posted, since he starts to get rather good at the end, in terms of reaction commands, which counts as cutscenes and thus valid feats.


----------



## Chibi kitsune (Mar 6, 2008)

gonna have to agree Orochi here

you're basing that on game mechanics, and even then he needed help

useing this is all of Soras battle would simply mean he'd never lose if you spam the triangle button
I wouldn't say reaction commands count as cut scenes, it's more like the easy button from those commercials

RC's is actually one of the draw backs of the game, while it adds something exciting and new, you don't even have to time it 

but the point here is Auron wasn't deflecting lasers regardless


----------



## Ax_ (Mar 6, 2008)

Chibi kitsune said:


> gonna have to agree Orochi here
> 
> you're basing that on game mechanics, and even then he needed help
> 
> ...



Reaction Commands aren't gameplay feats, they are pretty much cutscenes in the game...
The player can't control what the character does during those Reaction Commands, so what would you call them besides cutscenes?

And I'm just commenting on how Auron was keeping up with a guy that can move faster than lasers and hit them back and forth with his magical weapon.


----------



## Chibi kitsune (Mar 6, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Reaction Commands aren't gameplay feats, they are pretty much cutscenes in the game...
> The player can't control what the character does during those Reaction Commands, so what would you call them besides cutscenes?
> 
> And I'm just commenting on how Auron was keeping up with a guy that can move faster than lasers and hit them back and forth with his magical weapon.



you can control some of them, but they all require to ether
A. wait for the triangle marker to appear
B. spam triangle 

you can also choose if you want to use it of not, so it's not needed to win, nore does it add to the story 

you can beat the game with no RCs at all, it's not really a cut scene I see it more as fan service 

awesome fan service but still fan service


----------



## Ax_ (Mar 6, 2008)

Its still a feat.
Also, you can't control the details in which Sora does something.
At all.

You just control that he does something, not how he does it.

And, since they can be used, they count to the abilities Sora can use.


----------



## Ork (Mar 6, 2008)

Again, do you have anything to base his speed on other than your own opinion?
You're saying "he looks fast so he is"
With no actual idea of how fast, that means you have a Huge space to decide his speed in, and for the sake of winning an Argument you decide its the absolute top.

In bleach you can at least see its faster than the eye can follow, and that it can cover 100m instantly, etc, in KH you're saying that "He's so fast, and its not that he's slow, its that they slowed the universe down so you can enjoy it"
Thats fine, how much is it slowed down? Any idea?
No.

Which leaves only your opinion, and no facts to decide how fast they are.
And your opinion is biased towards sora etc.


----------



## Ax_ (Mar 6, 2008)

Again, what do you call him keeping up with the lasers?
Isn't that a speedfeat?


----------



## Ork (Mar 6, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Again, what do you call him keeping up with the lasers?
> Isn't that a speedfeat?



Dude. You clearly arent reading my posts at all, and are just repeating yourself. I'll go argue with a Wall. It'll be a LOT more intelligent.


----------



## Ax_ (Mar 6, 2008)

Absence said:


> Dude. You clearly arent reading my posts at all, and are just repeating yourself. I'll go argue with a Wall. It'll be a LOT more intelligent.



Actually, I have read your posts and it seems to be your point that Sora, even when he can bat around lasers, have no proof that he is as fast as I think he is.
Also, even with this vid, you still say that it is only in my point of view that such feats are valid (I honestly have no idea how you get to that, mind telling me, right now?)


----------



## Ork (Mar 6, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Actually, I have read your posts and it seems to be your point that Sora, even when he can bat around lasers, have no proof that he is as fast as I think he is.
> Also, even with this vid, you still say that it is only in my point of view that such feats are valid (I honestly have no idea how you get to that, mind telling me, right now?)



Basically that vid Involves Sora and another person Swinging their swords in a circle really fast to reflect Energy Blasts, its an impressive feat of REACTION TIME. Says nothing about how fast they move, its like comparing someone who can Catch a Tennis ball fired from a launcher to a 100m Sprinter, they're COMPLETELY different skills.

If this was a fight of Kenpachi's Reaction Time versus Sora's i'd give it to Sora, but its a Fight Between Kenpachi and Aurron.

I've never seen Sora move faster than the eye can follow (WOO OXYMORON!), you claim that this is because the game is slowed down to make it easier to play, which is a valid point. MY point is that do we have any idea how MUCH its slowed down? Do we have any idea how fast Sora is really moving? There's nothing to compare to, if the whole universe is slowed down so we can watch, we have NO means to compare. 

So by that logic, his speed is entirely based on a persons opinion of how fast he is. We know he's fast, how fast? 

In bleachverse, nothing is slowed down, you can SEE when they cover 100 metres instantly, or when they move so fast they vanish from sight.

So i'm asking for more concrete evidence basically.


----------



## Ax_ (Mar 6, 2008)

Absence said:


> Basically that vid Involves Sora and another person Swinging their swords in a circle really fast to reflect Energy Blasts, its an impressive feat of REACTION TIME. Says nothing about how fast they move, its like comparing someone who can Catch a Tennis ball fired from a launcher to a 100m Sprinter, they're COMPLETELY different skills.
> 
> If this was a fight of Kenpachi's Reaction Time versus Sora's i'd give it to Sora, but its a Fight Between Kenpachi and Aurron.
> 
> ...



The vid I posted before was of Xigbar and Sora playing tennis with those laser attacks.
Is that good enough for you?

Honestly, Sora moves about there and hits the laser.
How is that not good enough?


----------



## Ork (Mar 6, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> The vid I posted before was of Xigbar and Sora playing tennis with those laser attacks.
> Is that good enough for you?
> 
> Honestly, Sora moves about there and hits the laser.
> How is that not good enough?



Frankly I its not, I just said why as well. Last post.
Moving a tiny distance and moving a sword to catch something fast moving is Reaction time, not Speed.

In Physical Education they test your running speed, and your reaction time, Seperately, why? Because they're seperate skills.


----------



## Ax_ (Mar 6, 2008)

Absence said:


> Frankly I its not, I just said why as well. Last post.
> Moving a tiny distance and moving a sword to catch something fast moving is Reaction time, not Speed.
> 
> In Physical Education they test your running speed, and your reaction time, Seperately, why? Because they're seperate skills.



Again, you asked for him moving around to measure his speed.
I provided vids of Sora doing such in that fight, to catch up to lasers.

Those should be enough for this.
Now, for your side, what can Kenpachi do against that level of speed?


----------



## Chibi kitsune (Mar 6, 2008)

so can we all agree sora is fast enough to react to bullets and possibly laser?
I'd say his reaction time, if anything may be light speed, if you really think those where moving at light speed

also how come in the spidey vs Sakura thread, they say thet spidey's reaction to the bullets doesn't count?


----------



## Ax_ (Mar 6, 2008)

Chibi kitsune said:


> so can we all agree sora is fast enough to react to bullets and possibly laser?
> I'd say his reaction time, if anything may be light speed, if you really think those where moving at light speed
> 
> also how come in the spidey vs Sakura thread, they say thet spidey's reaction to the bullets doesn't count?



At the very least, I honestly doubt anyone is going to go ahead and dispute that.
Though I'd say he can easily move faster than bullets, given what he has shown before.

That doesn't really count for this thread, you know.
You would probably be better off posting that question in the Spiderman vs Sakura thread.

Though, I don't think it matters, since he wins anyway, thanks to his pre-cog and greater maneuverability.


----------



## Chibi kitsune (Mar 6, 2008)

I'd definatly say he's faster than bullets
the only reason I question the speed of those lasers at the end is due to the fact that, those snipers bullets are much faster and take more skill to dodge


----------



## Ax_ (Mar 6, 2008)

Chibi kitsune said:


> I'd definatly say he's faster than bullets
> the only reason I question the speed of those lasers at the end is due to the fact that, those snipers bullets are much faster and take more skill to dodge



Still, with reaction commands, Sora can deal with those rather easily.


----------



## Chibi kitsune (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm saying even with the RCs included

the snipers are harder to deal with then those lasers at the end


----------



## Ax_ (Mar 6, 2008)

Chibi kitsune said:


> I'm saying even with the RCs included
> 
> the snipers are harder to deal with then those lasers at the end



He can still do it, though, so it counts as a feat.
And when the RCs are used correctly, Sora displays an ease in doing them, so he will have an easy time doing so against other such attacks.

The problem is for the player to use the RCs correctly, not for Sora to do them.


----------



## Chibi kitsune (Mar 6, 2008)

let me put it like this
it takes more skill and timing to stop the snipers


----------



## Ax_ (Mar 6, 2008)

Chibi kitsune said:


> let me put it like this
> it takes more skill and timing to stop the snipers



Oh, I understand what you are saying.
However, Sora does those things with ease when the reaction command, which is a cutscene in gameplay, is pulled off, so he can do so with ease in cutscenes, which is the primary thing to go after here.


----------



## Ork (Mar 6, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Again, you asked for him moving around to measure his speed.
> I provided vids of Sora doing such in that fight, to catch up to lasers.
> 
> Those should be enough for this.
> Now, for your side, what can Kenpachi do against that level of speed?



Shunpo behind him and remove his head. Reaction time is fine, but it won't help if he doesn't know he's there.
Or: Take off Patch, Releast all his Reiatsu and Just crush the Neighborhood.
As he did with Ichigo when they fought.

Or: Laugh when sora tries to cut him, and remove his head.
Kenpachi laughed off a GIANT freaking sword cutting him 4-5 times, it made him more bloodthirsty and happy is all.

Or: Scare Sora with Killing intent and remove his head while he's Paralysed, also what he did to Ichigo, cept he didn't follow through.

Or: Remove his eyepatch and swing his sword and Decapitate Sora with Air pressure alone, as he did to the entire Building once.
Dodge what you can't see. Without even knowings its there.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 6, 2008)

Neither Hades or Sora make Auron good.....it means Auron can take some shit, still doesn't stop sword in eye....


----------



## Ork (Mar 6, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> Hades does not make Auron good.....it means Auron can take some shit, still doesn't stop sword in eye....


''

Which is pretty much my argument too


----------



## konflikti (Mar 7, 2008)

Absence said:


> Shunpo behind him and remove his head. Reaction time is fine, but it won't help if he doesn't know he's there.
> Or: Take off Patch, Releast all his Reiatsu and Just crush the Neighborhood.
> As he did with Ichigo when they fought.
> 
> ...



So, what you're saying is that the only hope for Kenpachi is that his enemy just stands still and doesn't react to anything? Good thinking.


----------



## Ork (Mar 7, 2008)

konflikti said:


> So, what you're saying is that the only hope for Kenpachi is that his enemy just stands still and doesn't react to anything? Good thinking.



Reading one post won't make you sound intelligent when you try to argue with it. Read previous posts.


----------



## Ax_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> Neither Hades or Sora make Auron good.....it means Auron can take some shit, still doesn't stop sword in eye....



He can avoid that, though..
That has been the argument the entire time.
Why would he just stand still?



Absence said:


> Shunpo behind him and remove his head. Reaction time is fine, but it won't help if he doesn't know he's there.
> Or: Take off Patch, Releast all his Reiatsu and Just crush the Neighborhood.
> As he did with Ichigo when they fought.
> 
> ...



Reflega.
It sends his attacks back at him, even when they are physical ones.

Also, Sora has fought horrible monsters before.
I honestly doubt Kenpachi would bother him that much.

There is also the fact that he can take far more than Kenpachi has shown (reentering a planets atmosphere) and can cut apart skyscrapers casually, so he will be able to hurt Kenpachi, you know.

Also, if we go by what has shown, the eyes seem to be weaker than the rest of the body in Bleachverse fighters, since Kenpachi attacked Nnoitora in the eye, or tried to do so at least.

But first things first.
Mind proving to me how Kenpachi can hurt Sora when Sora uses Reflega?
Or reacts to KH Sephiroth who can hit Sora several times in a speedblitz?
Show me some scans of that first.



> So, what you're saying is that the only hope for Kenpachi is that his enemy just stands still and doesn't react to anything? Good thinking.



Pretty much what I'm bringing up here.
Sora is above Bleachverse right now, thanks to his broken abilities.
And I still haven't seen anyone hit a skyscraper with enough force in bleach to make it go through the shield that the dragon Twilight Xemnas used in his match against Sora and Riku.
Or who could survive falling through a planets atmosphere into the water on their head and come out perfectly fine.
Or who can react to Sephiroth who can cut someone several times in one speedblitz, which Kenpachi hasn't shown.

Seriously, people, Kenpachi is great, but he can't compete against Sora.

Also, Absence, you didn't counter my previous points with the vid.
Might want to focus on them somewhat as well.


----------



## konflikti (Mar 7, 2008)

Absence said:


> Reading one post won't make you sound intelligent when you try to argue with it. Read previous posts.



I don't really care if I sound intelligent or not, as long as I am right. Not to mention that this poor attempt to discredit me has all but proven that I am in fact right about it.

In case you didn't notice, I've replied to this thread earlier. You were saying the same shit then.


----------



## Ax_ (Mar 7, 2008)

konflikti said:


> I don't really care if I sound intelligent or not, as long as I am right. Not to mention that this poor attempt to discredit me has all but proven that I am in fact right about it.
> 
> In case you didn't notice, I've replied to this thread earlier. You were saying the same shit then.



Don't let him get to you.
I mean, I posted  vid of Sora being able to move around and his lasers, and yet he is still trying to tell me that Kenpachi would come even close to speedblitzing him.
There is also the fact that Auron could keep up with Sora then, so I honestly have no idea how Kenpachi could speedblitz Auron or scare him, since he has fought things that have also shown a great deal of bloodlust.

Or the fact that Sora would just stand there when he has so MANY ways to win a fight.


----------



## Ork (Mar 7, 2008)

konflikti said:


> I don't really care if I sound intelligent or not, as long as I am right. Not to mention that this poor attempt to discredit me has all but proven that I am in fact right about it.
> 
> In case you didn't notice, I've replied to this thread earlier. You were saying the same shit then.



Discredit you? I don't need to, you do it yourself. Argue against all my arguments if you're going to. Anything less at this point is meaningless.


----------



## Ax_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Absence said:


> Discredit you? I don't need to, you do it yourself. Argue against all my arguments if you're going to. Anything less at this point is meaningless.



How about you deal with mine as well?


----------



## ZeWARUDo! (Mar 7, 2008)

Absence said:


> Shunpo behind him and remove his head. Reaction time is fine, but it won't help if he doesn't know he's there.
> Or: Take off Patch, Releast all his Reiatsu and Just crush the Neighborhood.
> As he did with Ichigo when they fought.


Sora has taken attacks from KH2 Sephiroth,who is stronger than KH1 Sephiroth who is stronger than AC Sephiroth. AC Sephiroth cut the fucking shinra building in half! How the hell do you think Kenpachi is gonna hurt Sora when he can casually take attacks from someone who is several times stronger than someone who rapes Kenpachi?



> Or: Laugh when sora tries to cut him, and remove his head.
> Kenpachi laughed off a GIANT freaking sword cutting him 4-5 times, it made him more bloodthirsty and happy is all.


Sora casually cuts flying skyscrapers! If anything,he's stronger than Ichigo was at that time and Ichigo cut Kenpachi with ease!



> Or: Scare Sora with Killing intent and remove his head while he's Paralysed, also what he did to Ichigo, cept he didn't follow through.


Haha,Killing Intent? Have you ever seen Beserked Saix? That guy would make Kenpachi piss his pants but Sora beat him.



> Or: Remove his eyepatch and swing his sword and Decapitate Sora with Air pressure alone, as he did to the entire Building once.
> Dodge what you can't see. Without even knowings its there.


Are you an idiot? Sora is a lightspeedster. What part of FASTER THAN KENPACHI don't you understand?


----------



## Ork (Mar 7, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> How about you deal with mine as well?



I did, several hundred times.
if you actually read them rather than assumed you were right you'd see what I mean.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 7, 2008)

When did this become Sora vs. Kenpachi? And I don't see Auron dodging thousands of lasers, so that point is moot. Auron is a powerhouse, not a speedster. Tidus was the speedster of the group. You all invest way too much in game extrapolations and not common sense. Kenpachi isn't supersonic and neither is Auron. Sure, Auron has his bushido limits and could end it, but that woudl mean Kenpachi has to stand still for them (like every enemy in FFX) if Auron won't stand still for Kenpachi's attack (which he would do in FFX). Why would Kenpachi? And you can't merge both game mechanics because then it would not make sense. In KH he seems faster, but has crap for MP. in FFX, he can break his HP, damage and MP limit, and potentially have every spell and skill in the game. But Kenpachi is limited to just the anime/manga universe he's existed on. So until you all stop mixing and matching to make your 'perfect' Auron and stick to just one version, this fight should be invalid.


----------



## Ork (Mar 7, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> When did this become Sora vs. Kenpachi? And I don't see Auron dodging thousands of lasers, so that point is moot. Auron is a powerhouse, not a speedster. Tidus was the speedster of the group. You all invest way too much in game extrapolations and not common sense. Kenpachi isn't supersonic and neither is Auron. Sure, Auron has his bushido limits and could end it, but that woudl mean Kenpachi has to stand still for them (like every enemy in FFX) if Auron won't stand still for Kenpachi's attack (which he would do in FFX). Why would Kenpachi? And you can't merge both game mechanics because then it would not make sense. In KH he seems faster, but has crap for MP. in FFX, he can break his HP, damage and MP limit, and potentially have every spell and skill in the game. But Kenpachi is limited to just the anime/manga universe he's existed on. So until you all stop mixing and matching to make your 'perfect' Auron and stick to just one version, this fight should be invalid.



Wow. You summarised what took me 12 million pages in one paragraph. Nice 0.o


----------



## wheres the beef? (Mar 7, 2008)

What would happen if Auron was to cast Death?Would it affect Kenpachi?


----------



## Ork (Mar 7, 2008)

wheres the beef? said:


> What would happen if Auron was to cast Death?Would it affect Kenpachi?



Isnt Kenpachi already dead? Being a Shinigami after all.


----------



## wheres the beef? (Mar 7, 2008)

The spell does work on Unsent beings like Fiends who're already dead so I figured that it MIGHT work against Kenpachi,but since he's from a different verse there's a high chance I'm wrong.


----------



## Ork (Mar 7, 2008)

wheres the beef? said:


> The spell does work on Unsent beings like Fiends who're already dead so I figured that it MIGHT work against Kenpachi,but since he's from a different verse there's a high chance I'm wrong.



Meh, I hate death, it never freaking works. You can kill all the crappy super weak fiends with it, but at any point you actually need it the opponent is Immune.

Its annoying. Its the Overkill spell, anything it works on, its massive overkill for, because you could probably kill it with one hit, but it doesnt work on anythng else


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 7, 2008)

to me it seems like Ax will just want sora to win every fight and thats that no matter what. and it seems like Absence just wants Auron to win. though I do not think that Sora is faster than sound. I mean just because they are lasers does not make them faster than light speed. you have to remember its a video game so just because its a laser does not make it follow the real world physics which means that just because its a laser does not make it faster than light.


----------



## Ork (Mar 7, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> to me it seems like Ax will just want sora to win every fight and thats that no matter what. and it seems like Absence just wants Auron to win. though I do not think that Sora is faster than sound. I mean just because they are lasers does not make them faster than light speed. you have to remember its a video game so just because its a laser does not make it follow the real world physics which means that just because its a laser does not make it faster than light.




Wait what? I wan't Aurron to win? Since when?! KENPACHI FTW!
And I think Ax wants Aurron to win, not Sora, as the battle is "Kenpachi vs Aurron"


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 7, 2008)

Absence said:


> Wait what? I wan't Aurron to win? Since when?! KENPACHI FTW!
> And I think Ax wants Aurron to win, not Sora, as the battle is "Kenpachi vs Aurron"



ok yes reading all those posts got me confused i meant you want kenpachi to win and ax wants auron to win and thinks that sora cant lose to anyone.


----------



## Ork (Mar 7, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> ok yes reading all those posts got me confused i meant you want kenpachi to win and ax wants auron to win and thinks that sora cant lose to anyone.



Thats true.
And this thread has become so convoluted I forgot who I'M arguing for sometimes


----------



## Ax_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Absence said:


> I did, several hundred times.
> if you actually read them rather than assumed you were right you'd see what I mean.



So, just because you are obviously oh so good at explaining things, how about telling me how it is that Sora in't faster than those lasers which he casually hits, after moving after them in the vid I posted?

all of my argument here is that Auron can keep up with Sora, who can do those things to lasers.
That is it.
Now, what counter do you have for that?
Supported by scans, now, since you haven't posted any that makes Kenpachi come even close to what Sora can do, speedwise.

Also, Orochimaru, I want Sora to win, in most of his fights, because he is just better than his enemies and people seem to underestimate him.

Now, Absence, have that cleared up your confusion on this issue, so you can counter my point and the vid I posted with some scans of Kenpachi moving faster than Sora, who Auron could keep up with?


----------



## Ork (Mar 7, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> When did this become Sora vs. Kenpachi? And I don't see Auron dodging thousands of lasers, so that point is moot. Auron is a powerhouse, not a speedster. Tidus was the speedster of the group. You all invest way too much in game extrapolations and not common sense. Kenpachi isn't supersonic and neither is Auron. Sure, Auron has his bushido limits and could end it, but that woudl mean Kenpachi has to stand still for them (like every enemy in FFX) if Auron won't stand still for Kenpachi's attack (which he would do in FFX). Why would Kenpachi? And you can't merge both game mechanics because then it would not make sense. In KH he seems faster, but has crap for MP. in FFX, he can break his HP, damage and MP limit, and potentially have every spell and skill in the game. But Kenpachi is limited to just the anime/manga universe he's existed on. So until you all stop mixing and matching to make your 'perfect' Auron and stick to just one version, this fight should be invalid.



Didn't bother to read your post ax. I quote this paragraph of epic truth in your face.


----------



## konflikti (Mar 7, 2008)

Absence said:


> Discredit you? I don't need to, you do it yourself. Argue against all my arguments if you're going to. Anything less at this point is meaningless.



Hey, I'd be happy to argue against your arguments. Problem is, you don't have any. You just have bunch of scenarios that require the opponent to stay still. I guess you forgot to explain that up while you were being too busy not discrediting me.



Absence said:


> Didn't bother to read your post ax. I quote this paragraph of epic truth in your face.



So, you went beyond discrediting other people and now just simply ignore them? Mighty fine argumenting there, my boy.


----------



## Ork (Mar 7, 2008)

konflikti said:


> Hey, I'd be happy to argue against your arguments. Problem is, you don't have any. You just have bunch of scenarios that require the opponent to stay still. I guess you forgot to explain that up while you were being too busy not discrediting me.



"I guess you forgot to explain that while you were too busy not discrediting me"

lol. That made me laugh so hard. 
I have plenty of arguments in this thread, its hardly my fault you've decided not to read them. Go read them, post a sensible reply that isnt pure "Anti Abscence" Bias and perhaps you might get a response that is equally intelligent.

Till then I'll just be condescending and lol at you a lot.


----------



## konflikti (Mar 7, 2008)

Absence said:


> "I guess you forgot to explain that while you were too busy not discrediting me"
> 
> lol. That made me laugh so hard.
> I have plenty of arguments in this thread, its hardly my fault you've decided not to read them. Go read them, post a sensible reply that isnt pure "Anti Abscence" Bias and perhaps you might get a response that is equally intelligent.
> ...



Arguments like: "Well, I think Sora has better REACTION speed than Kenpachi... BUT HE STILL CAN'T REACT TO KENPACHI BECAUSE KENPACHI DO TELEPORT"

or

"Faster than eye can follow so faster than light!"

or

"LOLOL, GAMEPLAY IS SLOWED DOWN SO CUTSCENES DON'T COUNT!"

Now, if you do have some actual arguments that have been left unanswered, why not post them again so people can rip and tear them apart? I hope they are good enough since you keep referring to them all the time.


----------



## Ork (Mar 7, 2008)

konflikti said:


> Arguments like: "Well, I think Sora has better REACTION speed than Kenpachi... BUT HE STILL CAN'T REACT TO KENPACHI BECAUSE KENPACHI DO TELEPORT"
> 
> or
> 
> ...



You clearly have no idea what I said, i was arguing that A: the game may be slowed down,(This was AX's point and not mine) but I don't think it is, because that means the whole universe would have to be moving at a specific speed, and at that exact speed, as they all seem to interact at the same speed. IE: You got it assways.

So the opposite of what you said, 
I said that faster than the eye can follow part once, and edited it and admitted it was wrong, its not an argument but a minor statement. Clearly you're fixating on it as the biggest mistake I made, because there arent any others.
I said that Sora has nice reaction times, and if this was Kenpachi VS Sora it would be a different matter, but it isnt, its Kenpachi VS Aurron.

Which is one of my Main points, in other words, you got my arguments completely wrong, and proved you werent reading them.

While we're on the subject of Arguments, do you actually have ANY outside personal attacks? Havent seen them. 

 Keep it up. Its funny when you post something that is completely and undeniably wrong except in your own head.


----------



## konflikti (Mar 8, 2008)

Absence said:


> You clearly have no idea what I said, i was arguing that A: the game may be slowed down,(This was AX's point and not mine) but I don't think it is, because that means the whole universe would have to be moving at a specific speed, and at that exact speed, as they all seem to interact at the same speed. IE: You got it assways.
> 
> So the opposite of what you said,
> I said that faster than the eye can follow part once, and edited it and admitted it was wrong, its not an argument but a minor statement. Clearly you're fixating on it as the biggest mistake I made, because there arent any others.
> ...



You obviously are totally out of it since everyone even a bit informed about games is taking the feats out of the cutscenes, not out of the gameplay, like you somehow think it should be taken.

FYI, no one cares about the gameplay since it's irregular to keep the game balance good.

So, that was your arguments? You truly don't have anything else?

If you want arguments, how about Auron is faster than Kenpachi, because he can keep up with a guy who is leagues above Kenpachi. Also, he is stronger than Kenpachi, because he can push around people who are leagues above Kenpachi. This is called logic. It may be new thing to you, but many good arguers use it.

Since we have now established that Auron is both stronger and faster than Kenpachi, Auron decidedly wins Kenpachi. Kenpachi has no special abilities that would make a difference in this fight.

((You also seem to conveniently forgotten the whole Reflega issue since you were busy answering to me))


----------



## ZeWARUDo! (Mar 8, 2008)

Absence said:


> "I guess you forgot to explain that while you were too busy not discrediting me"
> 
> lol. That made me laugh so hard.
> I have plenty of arguments in this thread, its hardly my fault you've decided not to read them. Go read them, post a sensible reply that isnt pure "Anti Abscence" Bias and perhaps you might get a response that is equally intelligent.
> ...


You tard. How can you say that when you've misspelled your OWN name. You DUMBASS!

You have no points. Every point you've made is not cannon and everyone of them was stomped. Yet,you ignore this and other posts altogether like the dumbass you are.



Absence said:


> You clearly have no idea what I said, i was arguing that A: the game may be slowed down,(This was AX's point and not mine) but I don't think it is, because that means the whole universe would have to be moving at a specific speed, and at that exact speed, as they all seem to interact at the same speed. IE: You got it assways.
> 
> So the opposite of what you said,
> I said that faster than the eye can follow part once, and edited it and admitted it was wrong, its not an argument but a minor statement. Clearly you're fixating on it as the biggest mistake I made, because there arent any others.
> ...



Your grasp of fysics fails. As does your grammar (it's proven,you DUMBASS)

If you would slow down the entire verse by a constant speed,that would work. For instance. Say, Sora is moving at 505 MPH and teleporting during the lasers at 620 MPH. Now,gamers wouldn't be able to see and react to this. Now,slow it down by 500 MPH. Oh look,now they can.

This isn't even fysics,you dumbass. This is PURE math.



Absence said:


> Didn't bother to read your post ax. I quote this paragraph of epic truth in your face.



Right,and you haven't countered my posts.

Also,dumbass (can I call you dumbass?). Anyway,dumbass, Kingdom Hearts Auron is fighting Kenpachi. FFX Auron would get stomped. Ax and Kaio-Raven argued this at the beginning and therefore KH Auron was chosen.

So don't act like a little twerp just because Blitzomaru didn't read the thread correctly.

Fact remains that you won't reply to neither my,Ax_ or Kaio-Raven's points because you can't. All you can do is bitch about wank and such. Nobody cares. You're here to debate and not to voice your oppinion.

If you can't refute my,Ax_ or Kaio's points then you have lost. Kindly GTFO of my OBD.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 8, 2008)

ZeWARUDo! said:


> Your grasp of fysics fails. As does your grammar (it's proven,you DUMBASS)
> 
> If you would slow down the entire verse by a constant speed,that would work. For instance. Say, Sora is moving at 505 MPH and teleporting during the lasers at 620 MPH. Now,gamers wouldn't be able to see and react to this. Now,slow it down by 500 MPH. Oh look,now they can.
> 
> This isn't even fysics,you dumbass. This is PURE math.



if you think that the Kingdom Hearts verse is slowed down (which it isnt) then that would mean that you think that all characters even characters like Minnie Mouse and even the civilians are moving at sonic or super sonic speeds when that is obviously not the case. (I also say that the Sonic games are not slowed down either for the same reason because then Eggman would be moving super fast then too) so obviously Sora does not move at sonic or super sonic speeds and he's not as fast as light. and by the way how come theres no sonic boom when sora moves? that means he doesnt move at sonic speeds.


----------



## ChaochroX (Mar 8, 2008)

ZeWARUDo! said:


> You tard. How can you say that when you've misspelled your OWN name. You DUMBASS!
> 
> Your grasp of *fysics* fails. As does your grammar (it's proven,you DUMBASS)
> 
> This isn't even *fysics*,you dumbass. This is PURE math.



lol at the grammer, spelling, math and "fysics" lesson. Holy shit i'm laughing so hard. You just can't write that kinda shit. oh god thank you for that.


----------



## ZeWARUDo! (Mar 8, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> if you think that the Kingdom Hearts verse is slowed down (which it isnt) then that would mean that you think that all characters even characters like Minnie Mouse and even the civilians are moving at sonic or super sonic speeds when that is obviously not the case. (I also say that the Sonic games are not slowed down either for the same reason because then Eggman would be moving super fast then too) so obviously Sora does not move at sonic or super sonic speeds and he's not as fast as light. and by the way how come theres no sonic boom when sora moves? that means he doesnt move at sonic speeds.



Then explain to me how he is deflecting,reacting and dodging lasers at the end?



ChaochroX said:


> lol at the grammer, spelling, math and "fysics" lesson. Holy shit i'm laughing so hard. You just can't write that kinda shit. oh god thank you for that.



You're welcome  Feel free to rep me for that 

My native language has physics with an F instead of PH,hence,I tend to misspell it when I'm typing too fast  Atleast it amuses you


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 8, 2008)

ZeWARUDo! said:


> Then explain to me how he is deflecting,reacting and dodging lasers at the end?


ok so once again I say that just because its lasers does not make it faster than light because its a video game which doesn't go by real world physics.


----------



## ZeWARUDo! (Mar 8, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> ok so once again I say that just because its lasers does not make it faster than light because its a video game which doesn't go by real world physics.



The game said it was a laser. Hence,it is a laser. Hence,Sora is a lightspeeders. That's all there is to it. 

The game itself says: Reflect the lasers. I mean, c'mon!

It would also be an answer to your sonic boom problem as this kind of speed doesn't make sonic booms.

Actually,prove to me the game doesn't go by real life physics. Is there no gravity perhaps? Can they breath in space? Does water burn?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 8, 2008)

the laser trope is a often used one

If we accepted it as lightspeed for everyverse then samurai 7 is a bunch of 5x light speeders 

Which i am fine with.


----------



## ZeWARUDo! (Mar 8, 2008)

Xanxus said:


> the laser trope is a often used one
> 
> If we accepted it as lightspeed for everyverse then samurai 7 is a bunch of 5x light speeders
> 
> Which i am fine with.



Haha. Well,cannon states lasers. People can wax on and wax off all they want,but when cannon says they are lasers and it doesn't say they have differences to real lasers then clearly,we have to follow cannon.


----------



## konflikti (Mar 8, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> if you think that the Kingdom Hearts verse is slowed down (which it isnt) then that would mean that you think that all characters even characters like Minnie Mouse and even the civilians are moving at sonic or super sonic speeds when that is obviously not the case. (I also say that the Sonic games are not slowed down either for the same reason because then Eggman would be moving super fast then too) so obviously Sora does not move at sonic or super sonic speeds and he's not as fast as light. and by the way how come theres no sonic boom when sora moves? that means he doesnt move at sonic speeds.



You are mixing up gameplay and cutscenes. Cutscenes give us idea what the characters are able to do, while gameplay is tweaked to be fun and challenging, but not realistic potrayal of the actual characters in all cases.

As long as there are no clear contradictions the laser feat is a good feat to go off from.


----------



## Chainwave (Mar 8, 2008)

ZeWARUDo! said:


> Haha. Well,cannon states lasers. People can wax on and wax off all they want,but when cannon says they are lasers and it doesn't say they have differences to real lasers then clearly,we have to follow cannon.



That's quiet an argument you got there... an attack being called a laser means it officially a laser...
I guess in that case Sasuke's Chidori is not actually a cutting attack but a flock of 1000 birds pecking the enemy to death, Also Gomu Gomu no Pistol is now officially Luffy whipping out a rubber gun and shooting someone with it, and Ichigo's Getsuga is moon busting attack.

Now then, quit making stuff up about KH Auron. He is not as fast or strong as full Sora, he isn't even as fast or strong as half Sora, who was not yet merged with Roxas. He has a good deal of strength to tangle with Kenpachi, but his speed is doesn't compare. Heck I bet Kenpachi could just fucking tap him on the head with his sword hilt and send him back to wherever KH version of unsent go to.


----------



## ChaochroX (Mar 8, 2008)

It's not fucking lazers for Christ's sake. Why the fuck would, through out the entire two games, no characters show anything even close to light speed (including cutscenes) but then just out of pure will of gay ass Disney heart start owning the shit out of lights speed? Hmm well lets use our thinking caps folks... if the characters haven't showed light speed or anything even close to it and the attack is ambiguously light speed then what should we logically conclude? ZOMG SORA AND RIKU MUST = H4X AND THEREFORE EVERY FUCKING CHARACTER TO EVER SHOW THERE FACE IN THE GAME MUST BE TEH H4X FOR SURE!!!!!! btw if they're lazers then how the fuck are they completely still before they decide it's they're turn to go? If it was truly a beam of light then it wouldn't stand still. That's some physics for your ass and physics is canon now Kishimoto confirmed it.


----------



## ZeWARUDo! (Mar 8, 2008)

Chainwave said:


> That's quiet an argument you got there... an attack being called a laser means it officially a laser...
> I guess in that case Sasuke's Chidori is not actually a cutting attack but a flock of 1000 birds pecking the enemy to death, Also Gomu Gomu no Pistol is now officially Luffy whipping out a rubber gun and shooting someone with it, and Ichigo's Getsuga is moon busting attack.
> 
> Now then, quit making stuff up about KH Auron. He is not as fast or strong as full Sora, he isn't even as fast or strong as half Sora, who was not yet merged with Roxas. He has a good deal of strength to tangle with Kenpachi, but his speed is doesn't compare. Heck I bet Kenpachi could just fucking tap him on the head with his sword hilt and send him back to wherever KH version of unsent go to.


The game said in the instruction: Reflect the lasers.

It didn't say: Reflect Xemnas's pimpbeam. It didn't say: Reflect *insert stupid name of attack* It said: Reflect the lasers?

Are you seriously going to argue that Xemnas named that dome shaped laser barrage: Laser? Seriously,the game says they're lasers. That's all there is to it.

Lasers are lasers,period. I don't understand why people are being so anal about this one attack. I mean,yeah Goku can have a MAGICAL BEAM OF DEATH that can bust planets but NO,it's IMPOSSIBLE for KH to be lightspeed. No,ofcourse not. It's not is if they were casually dodging lasers before that? Or throwing building at eachother? Nah,ofcourse.

God,can the tard level get higher? Seriously. The game said they were lasers. Hence,they're lasers. End of discussion.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 8, 2008)

Han Solo and Princess Leia were doging lasers for like 15 minutes in return of the jedi. Just cause somethings called a lazer doesn't mean it's moving at the speed of light, otherwise we wouldn't be able to see it.


----------



## ZeWARUDo! (Mar 8, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Han Solo and Princess Leia were doging lasers for like 15 minutes in return of the jedi. Just cause somethings called a lazer doesn't mean it's moving at the speed of light, otherwise we wouldn't be able to see it.


Stupid argument.


You'd be surprised how most things in Star Wars that look like lasers infact arn't.

Star Wars *lasers* are usually just blaster bolts. Though they look the same,they are actually not close to being the same.

The lasers Sora and Riku played with were infact stated as being lasers.


----------



## ChaochroX (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok how about this I show you something that looks like a grizzly bear, acts like a grizzly bear, smells like a grizzly bear, and all evidence show its a grizzly bear but I call it a house cat. Would you simply except it because some one says that what I'm saying is cannon? Even if what I was saying was translated from another language or if I could be misinterpreting it? To be honest though I can tell by your argument there is no way to convince you otherwise so there really is no point in arguing with you.


----------



## Ork (Mar 8, 2008)

ZeWARUDo! said:


> You tard. How can you say that when you've misspelled your OWN name. You DUMBASS!
> 
> You have no points. Every point you've made is not cannon and everyone of them was stomped. Yet,you ignore this and other posts altogether like the dumbass you are.
> 
> ...




I have two things to say to this
One: 
Two: you Strike me as a Noob account someone made so they could argue their own points without using their real name.

Get a life.
OBD is open to all, and you know what? I made an Account Called Abscence once, deleted it, and remade it, why? Because I can't spell Absence.
Im interested in your "Your grasp of fysics sucks as does your grammar" statement. I'm wondering if you see the irony in this. I doubt it, you havent displayed the inteligence yet.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 9, 2008)

ZeWARUDo! said:


> Stupid argument.
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised how most things in Star Wars that look like lasers infact arn't.
> ...



`Well then I didn't want to do this but now I'm going to name off the top of my head anyone I can think of that dodged a laser.

Batman
Spider-man
Ninja Turtles
Darkwing Duck
Gizmoduck
Fantastic Four
Nightwing
Wolverine
Pretty much 90% of the X-men at least
You know what, about 60% of the Marvel and DC universe that are not speedsters
Thhe mooninites
Cast of Futurama
Digimon
Pokemon
Mega Man

If the lasers were moving at light speed we wouldn't be able to see them. I'm not trying to downplay Sora's speed, I'm just saying that that was an inconsistent showing. So he can dodge a shitload of laers but King Mickey has to save him, donald and goofy from a bunch of nobodies? Does this make everyone as fast as him? Jack Sparrow, Simba, Beast, Alladin? No it doesn't. And even if you argue that as him 'natually progressing' through the game, he still has the potential to be killed by ANY nobody. You could ut a dozen nobodues against Kenpachi and he wouldn't get so much as a nick. They're cannon fodder, but cannon fodder that can kill both Sora and Auron.


----------



## Ork (Mar 9, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> `Well then I didn't want to do this but now I'm going to name off the top of my head anyone I can think of that dodged a laser.
> 
> Batman
> Spider-man
> ...



He's been banned now, so I assume he was a copy account made by someone who wanted to argue their already posted points in this thread with another account. 

Either way, I agree Blitz, the logic being used, that because sora can reflect beams of energy called "lazers" means he's as fast as light is a fallacy. I mean, that means that the Jedi are faster than light too.
And darkwing duck too...

And even then, this is a non issue, because its KENPACHI vs AURRON.

Not Sora vs Kenpachi.


----------



## Ax_ (Mar 10, 2008)

Absence said:


> Didn't bother to read your post ax. I quote this paragraph of epic truth in your face.



Look, if you can prove to me how you beat my point, when I posted proof, of Sora doing something like that n a cutscene, just post it here and I'll give up.

Don't be such an arrogant bit*h and use someone else for your proof.
Give me something you have done.

I'll argue with the other guy after I have dealt with you.

I mean, does it really hurt that much to show some respect to others?

Also, as for your post above mine, if you had actually bothered to listen to what I as talking about instead of mocking me and using others to argue for you, you would have known that my WHOLE POINT in this is to prove that Sora,who Auron could keep up with, is far faster than Kenpachi.
So, Auron is too.


----------

